# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Vahaduo 3D PCA Modern and Ancient West Eurasia (Dodecad K12b)

## Jovialis

UPDATE: 

Most recent version 11/3/20

*Download Link*

//

Older:

Vahaduo_Custom_PCA (2).jpg

Here are some of the ancient samples I have re-organized to work with the 3D PCA:

Ancient Samples:



```
Anatolian_N:I0746,0,0,3.6,0,46.57,0,0,0,13.89,0,35.94,0
Anatolian_N:I1096,0,0,5.15,0.35,46.43,0,0,0,12.82,0,35.09,0.17
Anatolian_N:I1097,0,0,5.41,0,47.12,0,0.09,0,14.62,0,32.74,0.01
Anatolian_N:I1098,0,0,4.84,0.16,43.37,0,0,0,14.69,0,36.93,0
Anatolian_N:I1099,0,0,6.41,0,45.48,0,0,0,12.94,0,35.05,0.12
Anatolian_N:I1100,0,0,5.65,0,48.84,0,0,0,16.92,0,28.59,0
Anatolian_N:I1101,0,0,6.71,0,47.14,0,0,0,15.81,0,30.35,0
Anatolian_N:I1102,0,0,3.56,0,49.17,0,0,0,14.94,0,32.33,0
Anatolian_N:I1103,0,0,6.29,0,42.9,0,0,0,16.25,0,34.56,0
Anatolian_N:I1579,0,0,4.83,0,48.21,0,0,0,14.26,0,32.71,0
Anatolian_N:I1580,0,0,3.91,0,45.39,0,0,0,15.3,0,35.41,0
Anatolian_N:I1581,0,0,4.65,0,47.16,0,0,0.17,15.64,0,32.37,0
Anatolian_N:I1583,0,0,4.75,0,45.81,0,0,0,12.62,0,36.82,0
Anatolian_N:I1585,0,0,4.16,0.04,48.09,0,0,0,13.35,0,34.36,0
Anatolian_N:Klei10,0.00,0.00,4.54,0.00,46.69,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.45,0.00,34.37,0.95
Anatolian_N:Rev5,0.00,0.00,6.24,1.13,46.94,0.00,0.00,0.00,10.83,0.00,30.05,4.81
Andronovo:RISE500_Kytmanovo_Russia_~2000_years,14.67,0.33,0,0.35,22.75,57.51,0.79,0,0,0,3.21,0.38
Andronovo:RISE503_Kytmanovo_Russia_3328_years,18.12,0,0,0,28.78,52.95,0,0,0,0,0,0.14
Andronovo:RISE505_Kytmanovo_Russia_3391_years,19.18,2.59,0,0,19.27,54.74,1.62,0,0,0,2.07,0.52
Anglo-Saxon:IronAgeHinxton2_Anglo-Saxon_ERS389796,11.48,0.53,0,0,36.04,50,0.04,0.49,0,0.07,0.65,0.7
Anglo-Saxon:IronAgeHinxton5_Anglo-Saxon_ERS389799,9.4,0.02,0.95,0.6,37.53,48.34,0,0,1.48,0,0.95,0.73
Armenoi_Crete:I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete,6.11,0,2.47,0,40.07,15.84,0,0,9.79,0.87,24.86,0
Ashkelon:ASH008_Iron_Age2,10.84,0,4.00,0,11.39,0,0,0.63,29.23,0,43.90,0
Ashkelon:ASH029_Late_Bronze_Age,8.31,0,9.61,0,12.28,6.19,0,0,27.92,0,35.69,0
Ashkelon:ASH033_Late_Bronze_Age,5.83,0,4.07,0,10.30,3.87,0,0,28.76,0,47.17,0
Ashkelon:ASH034_Late_Bronze_Age,10.82,0,3.64,0.66,14.01,0,0,0.84,25.02,0,45.01,0
Ashkelon:ASH066_Iron_Age1,9.21,0,7.83,0,15.39,0,5.06,0.07,22.99,0.97,37.59,0.90
Ashkelon:ASH067_Iron_Age1,9.18,0,3.02,0,23.86,2.30,0,0,19.31,0,42.33,0
Ashkelon:ASH087_Iron_Age2,5.64,1.37,3.88,0,12.66,0,0,2.67,32.15,0,41.63,0
Ashkelon:ASH135_Iron_Age2,5.14,0,17.24,0.39,6.20,6.72,0,3.35,27.59,0,33.18,0.18
Ashkelon:ASH2-3_Iron_Age1,4.96,0,12.41,0,10.20,0,4.20,0,1.89,0,66.34,0
Bichon,0,0,0,0.01,19.42,80.27,0,0.27,0,0,0,0
Bolshoy_Oleni:BOO001_Bolshoy_Oleni_3473±87_calBP,8.01,37.37,0,0,0,44.71,1.35,0,0,8.38,0,0.18
Bolshoy_Ostro:BOO002_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,7.42,37.74,0,2.76,0,46.39,1.07,0,0,4.15,0,0.47
Bolshoy_Ostro:BOO003_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,6.32,37.88,0,0,0,47.45,2.90,0.29,0,4.71,0,0.46
Bolshoy_Ostro:BOO004_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,7.08,35.27,0,0,0,45.67,2.95,0,0,8.59,0,0.44
Bolshoy_Ostro:BOO005_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,9.75,36.62,0,0,0,45.30,0.23,0,0,7.73,0,0.37
Bolshoy_Ostro:BOO006_Bolshoy_Ostrov_Murmansk_Russia_3473±87_calBP,3.18,44.87,0,0,0,37.54,2.98,0,0,11.09,0,0.33
Boncuklu:ZHAG_Aceramic,0,0,4.14,0,51.61,1.73,0,0,9.84,0,32.49,0.18
Boncuklu:ZHAJ_Aceramic,0,0,1.85,0,51.83,3.78,0,0,9.79,0.15,32.60,0
Boncuklu:ZHJ_Aceramic,0,0,2.60,1.06,52.28,3.43,0,0.29,7.07,0,33.28,0
Boncuklu:ZKO_Aceramic,0,0,4.12,0,52.24,2.39,0,0,10.69,0.26,30.31,0
Boncuklu:ZMOJ_Aceramic,0,0,4.27,0,50.17,2.88,0.16,0,10.23,0.63,31.67,0
British-Celt:IronAgeHinxton1_Celt_ERS389795,11.47,0,1.12,0,39.51,45.01,0,0,0,0,1.79,1.09
C_Italy_ChL_C2:R1014_(Rinaldone_Gaudo)_Monte_San_Biagio,0,0,4.04,0,62.82,4.57,0,0,10.06,0,18.52,0
C_Italy_ChL_C2:R4_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,2.77,0.12,60.45,3.99,0,0,10.54,0.02,21.81,0.32
C_Italy_ChL_C2:R5_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,2.97,0,63.17,3.07,0,0,10.39,0,20.4,0
C_Italy_Meso_C1:R11_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,0,0.61,34.46,64.51,0,0,0,0,0,0.42
C_Italy_Meso_C1:R15_Grotta_Continenza,0,0.02,0,0.67,32.48,66.25,0.59,0,0,0,0,0
C_Italy_Meso_C1:R7_Grotta_Continenza,0,0.1,0,0,35.6,63.41,0,0,0,0.23,0,0.66
C_Italy_N_C2:R10_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,3.5,0,53.49,0,0,0,13.65,0,29.36,0
C_Italy_N_C2:R16_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,2.95,0,58.11,1.77,0,0,9.21,0,27.95,0
C_Italy_N_C2:R17_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,4.12,0,50.89,3.18,0,0,13.16,0,28.66,0
C_Italy_N_C2:R18_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,3.76,0,52.08,0,0,0.13,9.55,0,34.48,0
C_Italy_N_C2:R19_Ripabianca_di_Monterado,0,0,2.57,0,52.75,2.04,0,0,12.41,0,30.22,0
C_Italy_N_C2:R2_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,3.98,0,54.74,0,0,0,11.9,0,29.37,0
C_Italy_N_C2:R3_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,4.25,0,53.26,0,0,0,10.6,0,31.83,0.06
C_Italy_N_C2:R6_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,5.17,0,66.71,11.16,0,0.32,7.34,0.2,9.11,0
C_Italy_N_C2:R8_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,2.83,0,53.23,0,0,0,13.82,0.25,29.87,0
C_Italy_N_C2:R9_Grotta_Continenza,0,0,3.27,0,50.85,0,0,0,13.25,0,32.63,0
Cimmerian:cim357,17.43,8.06,0,1.02,16.1,42.32,3.11,0,0,1.06,10.9,0
Cimmerian:cim358,22.58,11.12,0,3.04,8.31,32.3,3.23,1.43,0,5.24,12.76,0
Cimmerian:cim359,13.81,23.13,0,1.62,7.05,33.66,3.7,0.01,0,12.42,3.99,0.62
Collegno:Collegno102,6.01,0.09,0.00,0.00,37.13,35.21,0.00,0.00,5.52,0.76,15.28,0.00
Collegno:Collegno110,8.94,2.27,0.00,0.00,25.75,14.78,0.00,4.00,8.83,0.00,32.68,2.73
Collegno:Collegno121,9.68,0.00,4.39,0.00,30.76,14.90,0.00,0.00,9.28,0.00,29.94,1.05
Collegno:Collegno145,9.92,0.00,0.00,0.00,35.06,49.04,0.52,0.75,0.00,0.00,4.33,0.39
Collegno:Collegno146,8.32,0.08,0.30,0.00,34.97,50.00,0.80,1.15,0.00,0.00,4.34,0.00
Collegno:Collegno151,10.25,0.00,0.53,0.00,34.86,50.10,1.09,0.35,0.00,0.00,2.40,0.42
Collegno:Collegno23,6.00,1.15,3.48,0.00,36.14,24.04,0.16,0.59,7.04,0.00,21.33,0.07
Collegno:Collegno25,9.15,0.00,2.75,0.00,27.51,8.71,1.71,0.47,11.96,0.00,37.75,0.00
Collegno:Collegno30,9.65,0.29,3.29,0.16,24.88,7.36,0.00,0.00,15.59,0.00,38.78,0.00
Collegno:Collegno31,6.24,0.00,0.29,4.32,25.71,10.65,1.60,2.08,8.62,16.23,24.27,0.00
Collegno:Collegno36,6.48,0.00,0.90,0.00,34.87,22.28,0.00,0.47,7.96,0.90,25.47,0.68
Collegno:Collegno38,9.60,0.00,1.85,0.44,24.91,8.55,0.00,0.16,14.08,0.00,39.63,0.78
Collegno:Collegno47,4.77,0.00,0.73,0.48,36.62,34.27,0.00,0.00,5.25,0.00,17.40,0.48
Collegno:Collegno49,2.92,0.72,2.04,0.00,35.14,32.01,1.12,0.00,3.48,0.00,22.18,0.37
Collegno:Collegno53,8.53,0.00,2.56,1.16,32.56,36.16,1.12,0.00,0.00,0.00,17.91,0.00
Collegno:Collegno57,7.93,0.64,1.36,0.00,33.48,33.88,0.00,0.00,4.86,0.00,17.12,0.73
Collegno:Collegno63,8.17,0.00,2.12,0.16,33.38,37.08,0.00,0.00,2.38,0.00,16.59,0.12
Collegno:Collegno83,9.14,0.28,0.58,0.26,37.97,45.11,0.00,0.00,2.42,0.00,4.15,0.08
Collegno:Collegno84,6.57,0.50,0.00,0.00,38.31,47.28,0.00,0.00,2.16,0.00,5.18,0.00
Collegno:Collegno87,8.15,0.44,0.00,0.00,39.39,42.27,0.00,0.00,3.19,0.00,6.06,0.45
Collegno:Collegno92,8.70,2.44,1.56,0.00,36.85,47.01,0.00,0.41,0.00,0.00,3.03,0.00
Collegno:Collegno93,9.85,0.24,0.00,0.00,36.11,48.86,0.00,1.22,0.00,0.00,3.65,0.06
Collegno:Collegno94,5.52,0.00,3.55,0.97,38.92,30.19,0.81,0.00,3.37,0.00,16.69,0.00
Collegno:Collegno97,6.63,2.20,1.34,2.60,31.69,41.34,0.00,0.73,0.94,0.00,12.51,0.00
Corded_Ware_LN:I0049_ESP22_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2454-2291_calBCE,19.57,0.95,0,0.63,20.82,54.73,0.95,0,0,0,1.75,0.60
Corded_Ware_LN:I0103_ESP16_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2566-2477_calBCE,20.89,0.76,0,0.83,21.66,52.44,0.09,0,0,0,3.09,0.24
Corded_Ware_LN:I0104_ESP11_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2473-2348_calBCE,20.39,0.53,0,0,20.14,52.29,0,0,0,0,6.02,0.64
Corded_Ware_LN:I0106_ESP26_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2454-2291_calBCE,19.89,2.33,0,0,14.67,54.07,0,5.23,0,0.62,3.19,0
Crusader_Pit:SI39,6.95,1.03,0.00,0.00,34.51,40.91,2.01,0.00,0.00,0.18,12.88,1.53
Crusader_Pit:SI40,4.28,0.74,3.35,0.00,47.07,26.39,0.00,0.37,5.96,0.18,10.79,0.86
Crusader_Pit:SI41,3.20,0.00,8.67,0.00,37.38,17.90,0.25,2.24,8.44,0.10,18.87,2.93
Crusader_Pit:SI47,9.87,0.00,0.60,0.00,35.64,40.84,0.00,1.53,1.29,1.56,7.96,0.71
Crusader_Pit:SI53,8.18,0.59,1.46,0.00,27.16,18.68,0.36,0.31,9.76,0.00,32.79,0.70
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R114_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis,8.09,0,1.77,0,24.05,13.69,0,0,14.58,0,37.27,0.55
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R115_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis,8.07,0.32,4.39,0,21.27,10.82,0.08,0,15.83,0,39.22,0
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R123_Casale_del_Dolce,9.2,0,0.29,1.08,24.53,8.82,0,0,15.68,0,40.25,0.15
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R128_Casale_del_Dolce,8.9,0,0.99,0,20.2,8.72,0.02,0,14.6,0,46.57,0
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R130_Marcellino_&_Pietro,9.5,0,4.35,0,24.11,2.09,0.93,0,17.15,0,41.34,0.53
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R133_Marcellino_&_Pietro,7.57,0.6,2.99,0.9,26.1,7.43,0.3,0,14.24,0,39.87,0
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R134_Marcellino_&_Pietro,8.38,0,5,0.32,22.73,7.35,0,1.16,15.45,0,39.61,0
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R1543_Necropolis_of_Monte_Agnese,8.61,0,6.43,0,21.01,9.18,0.27,0.24,15.01,0.04,39.07,0.15
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R1545_Necropolis_of_Monte_Agnese,7.66,0,1.16,0.13,25.08,8.12,1.02,0.68,15.23,0,40.91,0.01
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R1548_Monterotondo,10.45,0,1.98,0,23.44,10.87,0,0.17,13.89,0,39.2,0
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R39_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis,7.28,0.63,4.84,0.13,24.91,8.16,0,0,13.24,0,40.81,0
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R40_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis,7.71,0.52,1.07,0,27.37,5.97,0.18,0,15.62,0,40.97,0.59
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R43_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis,8.22,0,1.75,0,26.54,3.53,0,0,12.78,0,47.18,0
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R44_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis,5.55,0,2.77,0,28.87,3.97,0.13,0,12.83,0,45.88,0
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R45_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis,5.04,0,9.86,0,27.46,7.12,0.8,0,16.44,0,32.4,0.88
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R50_Centocelle_Necropolis,7.53,0,1.05,0.21,25.19,11.68,0.91,0,15.88,0,36.59,0.96
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R66_ANAS,7.41,0,0,0.88,25.05,8.08,0,0,17.27,0,40.91,0.4
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R69_ANAS,7.53,0.81,1.02,0.13,27.49,11.79,0,0,9.62,0,41.55,0.06
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R71_ANAS,6.68,0,5.09,0,20.64,2.69,0,0,11.98,0,52.93,0
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R72_ANAS,8.65,0.16,0.83,0,23.62,5.24,0,0,17.14,0,44.18,0.19
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R78_Viale_Rossini_Necropolis,7.65,0,3.34,0,22.1,4.52,0,0.02,13.76,0,48.61,0
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R81_Viale_Rossini_Necropolis,7.42,0.22,2.73,0,24.82,7.29,1.23,0.08,17.23,0,38.98,0
E_Med_C5:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R122_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia,7.08,0,4.18,0,30.04,13.41,0,1.27,10.43,0.03,33.34,0.22
E_Med_C5:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R30_Mausole_di_Augusto,7.67,0,4.49,0.47,27.34,8.56,0.25,1.38,11.74,0.86,37,0.24
E_Med_C5:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R32_Mausole_di_Augusto,5.9,0,7.07,0.12,29.06,12.9,1.05,1.03,7.57,0,35.31,0
E_Med_C5:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R34_Mausole_di_Augusto,7.07,0,5.54,0.36,23.2,8.09,0,0.46,15.08,0,39.85,0.35
EHG:I0061_UzOO74_Karelia_HG_Yuzhnyy_Oleni_Ostrov_Karelia_Russia_5500-5000_BCE,10.45,11.74,0,0,0,76.26,1.55,0,0,0,0,0
El_Miron:Magdalenian_Spain,0,1.03,0,7.12,32.40,48.81,7.24,0.45,0,0,0,2.96
Etruscan:Iron_Age_European:R473_Civitavecchia,1.01,0,0.68,0.15,47.26,22.79,0,0.21,7.39,0,20.17,0.34
Etruscan:Iron_Age_European:R474_Civitavecchia,7.14,0.17,2.38,0,39.08,25.74,0,0,5.98,0,18.84,0.66
European_C7:Imperial_Rome:R116_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis,5.91,0.1,1.46,0.63,44.11,34.08,0,0,3.33,0,10.38,0
European_C7:Imperial_Rome:R37_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis,2.14,1,2.7,0,50.7,31.46,0,0,4.24,0,7.65,0.12
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R105_Crypta_Balbi,6.44,0.32,4.78,0.53,36.54,27.56,0,0,5.54,0,17.97,0.32
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R106_Crypta_Balbi,10.12,0,1.03,0,32.93,38.92,1.43,0,4.07,0,11.22,0.28
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R108_Crypta_Balbi,5.92,0,1.71,1.18,35.43,34.64,0,0,5.06,0,16.06,0
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R109_Crypta_Balbi,4.36,0,0.84,0,41.26,29.23,0,0.72,8.18,0.42,15,0
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R110_Crypta_Balbi,4.57,1.19,2.38,0.76,41.91,24.74,0.07,0,5.24,0,18.96,0.17
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R31_Mausole_di_Augusto,5.84,0.94,0.78,0,36.7,45.57,0,0,1.73,0,8.17,0.27
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R33_Mausole_di_Augusto,3.17,0,0.94,0.28,36.83,26.77,0.81,0.78,6.72,0,23.7,0
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1219_Cancelleria,5.41,1.1,0.62,0,33.71,41.27,0.26,1.03,1.96,0,14.64,0
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1220_Cancelleria,8.3,0,1.95,0,35.89,34.62,0.22,0,4.39,0.47,13.32,0.82
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1221_Cancelleria,8.1,0,2.34,0.49,37.74,30.14,1.07,0,5.02,0.51,14.57,0
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1224_Cancelleria,8.22,0,0.3,0,39.76,31.51,1.23,0.65,3.29,0,14.75,0.29
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1286_Cancelleria,7.61,0,0,0,35.1,45.43,0,0.12,2.1,1.05,8.35,0.24
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1288_Cancelleria,4.3,0.07,0,0.33,37.75,41.25,0,0.99,2.37,1.76,10.76,0.43
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1289_Cancelleria,5.78,0,1.08,0,47.4,25.74,1.87,0.62,4.57,0.14,12.29,0.5
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R55_Villa_Magna,6.32,0,1.47,0.24,36.06,27.04,0.1,0,7.59,0,21.04,0.14
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R61_Villa_Magna,1.37,0.04,3.55,0,35.8,32.5,1.16,0,4.96,0.89,19.29,0.44
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R62_Villa_Magna,7.79,0.51,0.98,0,36.22,38.71,1.46,0,2.81,0,11.52,0
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R63_Villa_Magna,2.65,0,4.67,0.48,45.4,26.94,0.9,0.04,4.71,0.5,13.32,0.39
France_BA:BIS130,12.55,1.32,0,0,39.68,36.91,0,0,0.69,0,8.26,0.59
France_BA:BIS385,9.52,3.12,3.88,0,35.86,40.82,0,0,0.35,0.5,5.91,0.04
France_BA:EUG11,0,0,0,0,52.94,30.66,0,0.91,6.46,0,8.54,0.49
France_BA:NIED,4.83,0,4.74,0,49.31,24.76,0.78,0,0,0.65,14.61,0.33
France_BA:OBE3626-1,10.61,1.66,0.02,0,40.31,46.53,0,0,0,0.87,0,0
France_BA:OBE3722,11.78,0,0,0.45,31.93,46.83,0.9,0.22,0,0,7.89,0
France_BA:PIR3037AB,0,0,0,1.68,51.3,22.91,0,2.76,3.26,0,18.1,0
France_BA:PIR3116B,5.46,1.83,0,0,43.35,36.92,0,0,0,0,11.96,0.48
France_BA:PSS4170,2.38,0,0,0.14,49.64,35.11,1.21,0.5,1.48,0,9.12,0.41
France_BA:QUIN234,0,0,0,0,56.74,28.91,0.93,0,2.37,0,10.89,0.16
France_BA:QUIN58,5.24,0.47,5.23,0.85,48.57,28.4,0.93,0,8.66,0,1.66,0
France_BA:RIX15,6.19,0,0,0,41.63,38.23,2.68,0,0,0,10.94,0.32
France_BA:RIX2,0.79,0,1.93,0,42.83,34.5,2.37,0.2,1.2,0,16.18,0
France_BA:RIX4,9.11,0,1.21,0,40.83,42.26,0.43,1.25,1.53,0,3.2,0.18
Gallic_IA:ATT26,8.03,0,0,0,38.27,41.78,1.62,0,0,0,8.39,1.91
Gallic_IA:BES1248,7.47,0.41,0,0,38.78,48.44,0,0,0,0.87,3.9,0.13
Gallic_IA:BFM265,8.47,0,0,0,46.94,33.73,1.07,0,2.92,0,6.55,0.31
Gallic_IA:COL11,5.44,0,0,0,39.43,43.4,3.64,0,0,0,7.21,0.87
Gallic_IA:COL153A,5.24,0,0,0,31.38,39.94,0,0,4.37,0,19.07,0
Gallic_IA:COL153i,0,2.46,0,1.26,36.79,36.9,0,1.4,1.84,1.45,17.9,0
Gallic_IA:ERS1164,10.29,0.38,1.46,1.07,36.78,37.73,0,0,0,0,12.1,0.19
Gallic_IA:ERS86,6.75,0,0,0,38.28,36.57,0,1.16,7.72,0,9.51,0
Gallic_IA:ERS88,2.63,0,0,0,39.51,27.62,0.37,0,6.2,0,23.67,0
Gallic_IA:Jeb8,3.73,0,0,0,43.53,37,3.59,0.44,2.74,0,8.7,0.27
Gallic_IA:NOR2B6,5.4,0.59,2.84,0.19,36.97,33.37,0,0.59,5.34,0,14.71,0
Gallic_IA:NOR3-15,5.34,0.01,4.35,0.8,35.87,30.28,0,0,7.23,0,16.12,0
Gallic_IA:NOR3-6,6.77,0,6.29,0.46,38.53,40.47,1.07,0,0.25,0,6.16,0
Gallic_IA:NOR4,0,0,1.9,0,46.92,30.78,2.37,0,3.11,1.08,13.84,0
Gallic_IA:PECH5,0.57,0,0,1.84,56.86,29.5,0,0,7.87,2.27,1.09,0
Gallic_IA:PEY53,11.04,0,0,0,44.3,35.83,0.2,0,3.09,1.68,2.59,1.28
HotuIIIb:I1293_HotuIIIb_Hotu_Cave_Iran_Neolithic,60.25,0.68,0,0,0,4.36,11.08,0,7.49,0,14.28,1.87
Iberia_Caliphate:I12514,2.62,1.23,7.21,0.04,39.51,25.34,0.00,0.00,7.84,1.09,13.31,1.81
Iberia_Caliphate:I12515,4.18,0.00,8.23,0.18,37.93,21.03,0.00,0.00,9.03,1.04,17.24,1.15
Iberia_Caliphate:I12515,4.18,0.00,8.23,0.18,37.93,21.03,0.00,0.00,9.03,1.04,17.24,1.15
Iberia_Caliphate:I7457,3.88,0.00,10.09,0.00,37.97,18.30,0.00,2.07,8.05,0.00,16.16,3.50
Iberia_Caliphate:I7498,1.57,1.18,7.25,0.00,37.31,21.69,2.00,0.79,8.98,0.46,17.01,1.75
Iran_ChL:I1662_SG7_Seh_Gabi_Iran_ChL,34.07,0,0.70,0.31,0,0,2.33,0,14.62,0,46.66,1.31
Iran_ChL:I1665_SG19_Seh_Gabi_Iran¬_ChL,29.95,0,0,0,1.41,0,2.15,0,17.80,0,47.57,1.12
Iran_ChL:I1674_SG21_Seh_Gabi_Iran_ChL,30.27,0,1.80,0,0,0,2.04,0.55,15.37,0,49.15,0.82
Iran_N:I1290_GD13A_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,62.26,0,0,0,0,0,7.99,0,5.98,0,19.03,4.73
Iran_N:I1661_SG16_Seh_Gabi_Iran_Late_Neolithic,37.40,0,0,0,0,0,3.35,0,12.26,0,45.11,1.88
Iran_N:I1670_SG11_Seh_Gabi_Iran_Late_Neolithic,37.03,2.50,2.73,0,0,0,0,0.23,15.75,0,40.66,1.11
Iran_N:I1671_SG2_Seh_Gabi_Iran_Late_Neolithic,58.24,0,0,0,0,0,4.36,0,7.69,0,26.80,2.92
Iran_N:I1944_GD14B_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,74.20,0,0,0,0,0,0,1.21,3.34,4.07,17.18,0
Iran_N:I1945_GD16_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,63.24,0,0,0,0,0.51,7.27,1.17,4.49,0,21.53,1.78
Iran_N:I1949_GD37_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,62.51,0,0,0,0,0,8.64,0.66,0,0,23.79,4.40
Iran_N:I1951_GD39_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic,62.60,10.21,0,0,0,0,0,3.10,0,0,0,24.09
Iran_Recent:I1955_GD1150_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_recent_1430-1485,24.42,1.63,1.10,0,4.93,12.34,5.95,0,9.86,0.30,39.29,0.17
Latini:IA_European_C7:R1016_Castel_di_Decima,3.86,0.98,1.53,0.19,47.23,20.37,1.43,0,3.31,0,21.1,0
Latini:IA_European_C7:R1021_Boville_Ernica,2.11,0,1.96,0.6,47.7,24.04,0,0,1.33,0,22.26,0
Latini:IA_European_C7:R851_Ardea,1.59,0,1.39,0,49.28,24.97,0,0.14,1.93,0,20.26,0.45
LBK:I5068_LBK_Austria,0,0,5.10,0,49.83,1.12,0,0,12.58,0,31.37,0
LBK:I5069_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.78,0.02,52.10,0,0,0.27,13.66,0,30.17,0
LBK:I5070_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.84,0,52.85,0.10,0.07,0,12.23,0,30.91,0
LBK:I5204_LBK_Austria,0,0,1.46,0,53.41,0.67,0,1.05,12.06,0.76,30.59,0
LBK:I5205_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.71,0,51.92,1.74,0,0,15.27,0,27.19,0.16
LBK:I5206_LBK_Austria,0,0,4.06,0,54.86,0,0,0,12.25,0,28.82,0
LBK:I5207_LBK_Austria,0,0,3.25,0,57.61,0,0,0,11.61,0.33,27.21,0
LBK:I5208_LBK_Austria,0,0,2.41,0,53.96,0,0,0,14.34,0,29.23,0.06
Levänluhta:JK1963_Levänluhta_Isokyrö_Finland_300–800_CE,0,31.75,0,1.48,21.31,31.07,0,0,0,14.14,0.24,0
Levänluhta:JK1967_Levänluhta_Isokyrö_Finland_300–800_CE,0,32.70,7.80,6.76,6.63,31.22,4.95,0,0,9.94,0,0
Levänluhta:JK1968_Levänluhta_Isokyrö_Finland_300–800_CE,5.91,21.64,0,0.22,10.81,55.93,3.39,0,0,1.31,0.80,0
Levänluhta:JK1970_Levänluhta_Isokyrö_Finland_300–800_CE,3.57,25.49,0,0,13.16,51.42,2.07,0.29,0,4.00,0,0
Levänluhta:JK2066_Levänluhta_Isokyrö_Finland_300–800_CE,7.28,12.64,3.38,2.38,26.99,26.94,17.86,0,0,0,2.53,0
Levänluhta:JK2067_Levänluhta_Isokyrö_Finland_300–800_CE,0,32.70,7.80,6.76,6.63,31.22,4.95,0,0,9.94,0,0
Levänluhta_B:JK2065_Levänluhta_B_Isokyrö_Finland_300–800_CE,7.56,1.31,0,1.27,37.47,52.39,0,0,0,0,0,0
Levant_BA:I1705_AG98_1_Early_Bronze_Age,0,0,0,7.42,10.74,0,0,0.24,47.30,0,34.29,0
Levant_BA:I1706_AG98_2_Early_Bronze_Age,8.47,5.88,0,0,27.53,0.21,0,5.75,17.72,0,34.44,0
Levant_BA:I1730_AG_84_3083_116_Early_Bronze_Age,2.64,0,5.40,0.36,11.71,0,0.09,1.68,37.76,0,40.35,0
Levant_N:I1699_AG84_5_Middle_PPNC,0,0,12.34,0,20.51,0,0,3.29,34.03,0,29.84,0
Levant_N:I1700_AG88_1_Early_MPPNB,0,0,0,0,32.17,1.22,0,0,24.78,0,41.84,0
Levant_N:I1701¬_AG83_3_Early_MPPNB,0,0,0,0,10.24,0,0,1.35,44.16,0,44.25,0
Levant_N:I1704_AG89_1_Early_LPPNB,0,0,22.07,0,22.97,0,0,1.93,39.85,0,13.18,0
Levant_N:I1707_AG83_5_Late_MPPNB,0,1.28,8.42,0,23.00,0,0,4.41,31.79,0,31.10,0
Levant_N:I1709_AG84_8_Early_MPPNB,0,0,12.13,0,9.31,15.19,0,2.44,32.85,3.39,24.69,0
Levant_N:I1710_AG83_6_Middle_MPPNB,0,0,13.01,0,25.80,0,0,0,29.66,0,31.53,0
Levant_N:I1727_AG_83_3082_Early_MPPNB,0,0,9.84,1.48,22.32,0,0,0,28.08,0,38.28,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R111_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis,6.64,0,0.78,0,36.44,17.99,0,0,9.81,0,28.34,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R113_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis,8.45,0,3.11,0,34.12,13.68,0,0,8.74,0,31.9,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R125_Casale_del_Dolce,8.93,0,2.88,0,27.65,10.15,0,0,10.93,0,39.18,0.28
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R131_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis,7.3,0.24,0.94,0.57,31.63,13.18,0.27,0,11.79,0,33.23,0.84
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R136_Marcellino_&_Pietro,8.83,0.08,3.88,0,26.08,13.09,0.38,0,12.75,0,34.91,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R137_Marcellino_&_Pietro,9.38,0,2.53,0.51,28.21,9.34,0,0.62,11.96,0,37.44,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R1544_Necropolis_of_Monte_Agnese,9.52,0.56,2.18,0,26.06,13.98,0,0,12.91,0,34.79,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R1549_Monterotondo,9.97,0,3.98,0.04,27.49,20.49,0,0.96,10.94,0.05,26.09,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R436_Palestrina,9.6,0,1.82,0.43,26.49,13.28,0.49,0,12.29,0,35.59,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R47_Centocelle_Necropolis,9.46,0.81,6.07,0,29.75,11.89,0,0,9.42,0.26,32.29,0.04
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R49_Centocelle_Necropolis,7.98,0,1.6,0,29.25,14.18,0,1.09,11.35,0,34.56,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R51_Centocelle_Necropolis,7.59,0,1.8,0,26.04,10.54,0,0,13.48,1.12,39.43,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R835_Civitanova_Marche,8.06,0.47,2.84,1.58,30.3,16.15,0,0,10.89,0,29.71,0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R836_Civitanova_Marche,8.69,0,0.99,0,30.95,15.55,0,0,10.4,0,33.42,0
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R117_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia,10.46,0,2.59,0,30.04,12.2,0,1.12,11.07,0,32.5,0.03
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R118_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia,7.28,0.85,1.85,0,34.72,14.81,0,0,11.95,0,28.29,0.24
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R120_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia,5.11,0.47,2.1,0,33.79,17.98,0,1.11,11.27,0,27.96,0.21
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R121_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia,7.68,0,2.81,0,29.21,18.18,0,0.9,11.76,0,29.47,0
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R35_Celio,5.62,0,4.55,0.11,28.56,13.42,1.72,0.59,12.58,0,32.74,0.11
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R36_Celio,7.23,0,3.17,0,32.85,20.1,0,0.35,9.77,0,26.5,0.02
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R107_Crypta_Balbi,3.12,0,2.59,0,30.01,16.9,1.72,0,13.16,0,32.5,0
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1283_Cancelleria,4.58,0,1.73,0,34.27,18.15,0,0.08,11.02,0,29.41,0.75
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1285_Cancelleria,3.81,0,0.85,0,37.37,17.26,1.47,0.56,9.42,0.11,28.92,0.22
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1287_Cancelleria,4.06,0.07,3.1,0.26,36.74,17.09,0,0.92,9.04,0,28.72,0
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1290_Villa_Magna,6.3,0,1.09,0.34,30.16,15.96,0.27,0,12.04,0.09,32.81,0.93
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R52_Villa_Magna,6.33,0.03,2.97,0.51,32.78,13.44,0,0,11.7,0.26,31.55,0.43
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R53_Villa_Magna,8.14,0,2.82,0,26.42,13.27,0.28,0,12.24,0.36,36.47,0
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R54_Villa_Magna,8.69,0,2.1,0.6,27.47,15.83,0.33,0.49,11.57,0.23,32.47,0.23
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R56_Villa_Magna,7.11,0.35,3.14,0,30.08,13.27,0,1.09,11.58,0,33.32,0.08
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R57_Villa_Magna,6.89,0,2.97,0.58,27.5,15.59,0.32,0,11.52,0,34.62,0
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R58_Villa_Magna,5.26,0,1.27,0,28.14,15.43,0,1.23,12.83,0,35.8,0.05
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R59_Villa_Magna,4.24,0,2.25,0.19,28.74,15.8,0.31,0,12.53,0.66,34.39,0.88
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R60_Villa_Magna,6.75,0.68,3.35,0,27.36,18.94,0,1.54,11.04,0,30.34,0
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R64_Villa_Magna,9.93,1.36,1.96,0,27.12,14.16,0,0.7,11.69,0,32.77,0.3
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R65_Villa_Magna,7.61,0,2.22,0.3,28.15,13.4,0,0,12.74,0,35.2,0.38
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R969_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti,6.45,0.25,0.99,0,30.4,17.81,0.65,1.1,11.67,0,30.67,0
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R970_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti,9.25,0,5.12,0.53,29.32,18.41,0,0,7.11,0,30.25,0.01
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R973_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti,8.17,0.16,2.94,0,28.76,15.28,0,0,10.56,0.15,33.57,0.4
Minoan_Lasithi:I0070_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0,0,1.28,0.51,37.14,0,0,0,15.36,0,45.71,0
Minoan_Lasithi:I0071_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0.49,0,3.07,0,37.80,0.67,0,0,13.01,0,44.93,0.03
Minoan_Lasithi:I0073_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0,0,3.39,0.38,35.55,0,0,0,13.26,0,47.43,0
Minoan_Lasithi:I0074_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_Lasithi_Crete,0.41,0,4.34,0,39.06,0,0,0,12.70,0,43.49,0
Minoan_Odigitria:I9127_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,0,0,0,0,40.48,0,0,0,4.75,0,54.78,0
Minoan_Odigitria:I9128_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,3.72,0.51,3.62,0,53.24,0,0,0,14.12,2.88,21.92,0
Minoan_Odigitria:I9129_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,0,0,6.66,0,43.44,0,0,0,11.86,0,37.93,0
Minoan_Odigitria:I9130_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,1.10,0,0,0,43.10,0,0,0,17.55,0,38.25,0
Minoan_Odigitria:I9131_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_Crete,4.59,0,0,0,33.89,0,0,0,19.71,0,41.08,0.73
Molata_HG:I0011_Molta1_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.41,0,0,16.30,78.32,0,1.77,0,0,0,0.20
Molata_HG:I0012_Molta2_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.40,0,0,15.78,80.48,0,0,0,0,0,0.34
Molata_HG:I0013_Molta3_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,4.06,0,0,18.94,75.51,0.21,0,0,0,0,1.28
Molata_HG:I0014_Molta4_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.12,0,0,14.53,80.68,0.86,0,0,0,0,0.81
Molata_HG:I0015_Molta6_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,1.70,0,0.67,15.64,80.65,0.78,0,0,0,0,0.57
Molata_HG:I0016_Molta9_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,2.82,0,0,19.21,75.14,1.17,1.11,0,0,0,0.55
Molata_HG:I0017_Molta12_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE,0,3.12,0,0,10.91,84.89,0,0,0,0,0,1.08
Morisco:Andalusia_I7425,4.46,0.00,11.07,1.63,34.23,17.00,0.00,2.36,7.37,0.00,17.40,4.48
Mycenaean:I9006_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Agia_Kyriaki_Salamis,4.14,0,1.89,0,36.48,4.77,0,0,8.08,1.19,43.45,0
Mycenaean:I9010_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Galatas_Apatheia_Peloponnese,0,0,3.52,1.43,38.53,7.73,0,0.65,13.96,0,34.19,0
Mycenaean:I9033_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Peristeria_Tryfilia_Peloponnese,1.33,1.22,3.40,0,40.19,9.10,0.52,0,7.58,0.48,33.22,2.96
Mycenaean:I9041_Bronze_Age_Mycenaean_Galatas_Apatheia_Peloponnese,2.87,0,2.57,0,37.48,8.67,0,0.36,10.29,0,37.52,0.24
N_African_C3:Imperial_Rome:R132_Marcellino_&_Pietro,1.95,0,17.82,1.68,24.91,4.2,0,6.73,16.66,0.14,24.2,1.71
N_African_C3:Imperial_Rome:R80_Viale_Rossini_Necropolis,3.36,0,11.53,0,27.44,7.57,0,3.32,16.77,0.53,28.55,0.92
Natufian:I0861_Natufian_Nat10_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,2.01,11.29,0.36,19.57,1.22,0,6.59,44.89,0,14.0,0
Natufian:I1069_Natufian_Nat5_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,22.04,0,7.22,0,0,0,54.60,0,16.14,0
Natufian:I1072_Natufian,0,0,24.90,0,14.16,0,0,6.27,43.78,0,10.88,0
Natufian:I1072_Natufian_Nat9_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,24.90,0,14.16,0,0,6.27,43.78,0,10.88,0
Natufian:I1685_Natufian_Nat4_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,30.37,0,7.30,0,7.11,4.41,32.18,2.29,16.35,0
Natufian:I1687_Natufian_Nat13_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,13.34,0,26.44,0,0,6.62,42.07,0.07,11.47,0
Natufian:I1690_Natufian_Nat6_Raqefet_Cave_Israel,0,0,19.75,7.05,11.75,0,0,3.49,45.91,0,12.04,0
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R126_Casale_del_Dolce,8.83,0.26,3.1,0.22,21.25,1.13,0.23,0,18.24,0.58,46.01,0.13
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R1547_Monterotondo,8.11,0,5.71,0.6,17.28,0,0.11,1.9,23.95,0,42.35,0
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R1550_Monterotondo,12.14,0,7.34,0.46,14.89,1.07,0,1.17,23.92,0.34,38.67,0
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R1551_Monterotondo,14.46,0,0.14,0,10.32,4.49,0,0.8,14.76,0,54.71,0.33
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R38_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis,11.97,0.24,2.94,0,17.99,1.99,0.16,0.3,18.03,0,46.26,0.13
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R41_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis,6.64,0,4.84,0.67,23.13,5.33,1.27,0.49,16.6,1.13,39.89,0
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R42_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis,8.59,0,4.11,0.7,15.99,0,0,2.43,24.73,0.11,43.35,0
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R67_ANAS,18.68,0,4.6,1.07,9.94,3.61,0.35,1.73,17.57,0,42.45,0
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R68_ANAS,17.97,0,3.37,0.05,12.85,0.02,0.07,0.75,20.03,0,44.4,0.49
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R70_ANAS,9.49,0,2.06,0,21.22,2.38,0,1.98,20.77,0,42.11,0
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R73_ANAS,10.54,0,6.31,0,23.41,4.26,0.54,1.07,18.58,0,34.82,0.46
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R75_Viale_Rossini_Necropolis,7.98,0,5.03,0,21.77,4.36,0.69,1.1,16,0,43.06,0
Near_Eastern_C4:Imperial_Rome:R76_Viale_Rossini_Necropolis,7.62,0,2.87,0,16.37,6.49,0.44,0,19.71,0,46.28,0.23
Nordic_BA:RISE175_Abekas_I_Sweden_3025_years,0,0,0,0,44.56,55.44,0,0,0,0,0,0
Nordic_BA:RISE210_Angamollan_Sweden_3105_years,10.3,0,0,0,40.72,43.49,0,0,0,0,5.5,0
Nordic_BA:RISE47_Sebber_skole_Denmark_3153_years,4.99,0,0,0,37.63,55.78,0,0,0,0,1.6,0
Nordic_LBA:RISE276_Trundholm_mose_II_2525_years,4.46,0,0,0,36.93,57.3,0,0,0,0,1.32,0
Nordic_LN:RISE179_Abekas_I_Sweden_3556_years,4.21,0,0,0,40.42,55.37,0,0,0,0,0,0
Nordic_LN:RISE71_Falshoj_Denmark_3701_years,6.7,0,1.89,0,34.77,50.7,0,0,0.16,0,5.78,0
Nordic_LN:RISE97_Fredriksberg_Sweden_3590_years,5.12,0,0,0,39.72,54.22,0,0,0.94,0,0,0
Nordic_LN:RISE98_L_Beddinge_56_Sweden_3736_years,10.01,0,0,0,34.38,54.13,0.7,0,0,0,0.01,0.76
Nordic_MN_B:RISE61_Kyndelose_Denmark_4071_years,7.42,0,0,0,38.76,48.91,0,0,0,0,3.34,1.57
Peqi’in:I1152_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,5.30,0,19.18,0,0,0.76,37.69,0.14,36.92,0
Peqi’in:I1154_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,2.73,0,11.71,0,0,0,43.19,0,42.38,0
Peqi’in:I1155_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,1.94,0,20.66,0,0,3.94,33.39,0,40.06,0
Peqi’in:I1160_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.61,0,19.53,0,0,0.28,36.84,0,38.73,0
Peqi’in:I1164_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,7.53,0,17.09,0,0,0.32,36.76,0,38.30,0
Peqi’in:I1165_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,9.27,0,16.17,0,0,1.21,36.09,0,37.26,0
Peqi’in:I1166_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.05,0.73,18.29,0,0,0.46,35.94,0,36.53,0
Peqi’in:I1168_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,5.20,0,18.44,0,0,0.57,35.25,0,40.55,0
Peqi’in:I1169_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.15,0,19.25,0,0,2.27,35.29,0,35.04,0
Peqi’in:I1170_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.61,0,17.35,0,0,0,38.39,0,37.65,0
Peqi’in:I1171_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.68,0,18.24,0,0,0,37.95,0,37.13,0
Peqi’in:I1172_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.68,0,16.55,0,0,0.53,40.40,0,37.83,0
Peqi’in:I1177_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,2.48,0,23.38,0,0,0,40.39,0,31.87,1.88
Peqi’in:I1178_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.40,0,20.54,0,0,0,34.00,0.19,36.97,0
Peqi’in:I1179_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.78,0,15.79,0,0,0,36.38,0,39.06,0
Peqi’in:I1180_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,4.50,1.71,17.46,0,0,1.32,33.57,0,41.44,0
Peqi’in:I1181_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,3.16,0,23.65,0,0,0,44.73,0.53,27.92,0
Peqi’in:I1182_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,6.99,0,20.39,0,0,0,35.05,0,37.46,0.12
Peqi’in:I1183_d_Peqi’in_Cave_Upper_Galilee_Chalcolithic_Levant,0,0,8.28,0,18.58,0,0,1.05,35.87,0,36.23,0
Phillistine:ASH068_Iron_Age1,0,0,0,1.65,39.53,8.59,0,0.65,14.61,0,34.97,0
Pinarbasi_Epipalaeolithic:ZBC,0,0,3.31,0.74,54.04,2.60,0,0,11.01,0,28.30,0
Prenestini:IA_European_C7:R435_Palestrina_Colombella,4.84,0.64,0.65,0,47.12,28.54,0.15,0,4.13,0,13.4,0.53
Protovillanovan:IA_European:R1_Martinsicuro,5.02,1.78,1.33,0,35.08,26.46,0,0,5.43,0,24.5,0.4
R104:C2_Crypta_Balbi_Late_Antiquity_C_Italy,0,0,4.78,0.01,59.82,6.86,0,0.35,8.65,0,19.53,0
R437:IA_Mediterranean_C6:Latin_Prenestini_Tribe_o_Palestrina_Selicata,6.45,0,3.03,0,33.19,11.94,0,0,11.63,0,33.74,0.02
R475:C3_IA_N_African/Euro-Mix_Civitavecchia,0,0,13.01,0,38.12,12.14,0.37,1.98,11.26,0,22.7,0.42
R850:IA_E_Med_C5_Latini_o_Ardea,7.3,0,4.52,1.08,21.26,10.54,0,0.43,14.77,0,40.1,0
Remedello:RISE486_Remedello_di_Sotto_Italy_3595_years,0,0,0.97,2.12,59.48,10.97,0,0,9.02,0,15.53,1.91
Remedello:RISE487_Remedello_di_Sotto_Italy_4557_years,0,0,1.36,0,75.55,12.12,0,0,0.84,0,9.88,0.24
Remedello:RISE489_Remedello_di_Sotto_Italy_4185_years,0,0,0,0,72.08,12.24,0,0,5.69,0,9.99,0
Roman-SoldierFN_2,2.95,0.31,3.26,0.82,42.88,29.21,0.00,0.00,3.24,0.45,14.20,2.69
Saami:Saami001_Finland_Modern,1.98,19.01,0,0,12.88,59.98,0.99,0,0,4.87,0.12,0.17
Sarmatian:chy001,22.69,8.21,0,0,13.39,40.51,3.2,0.68,0,0.12,11.2,0
Sarmatian:chy002,25.87,8.68,0,0,12.38,37.73,0.98,0,0,5.7,7.85,0.82
Sarmatian:tem001,25.16,5.97,0,0,12.41,44.18,0,0,0,5.3,6.98,0
Sarmatian:tem002,26.74,8.42,0,0.75,13.66,40.74,1.66,0,0,1.4,5.72,0.91
Sarmatian:tem003,22.48,5.77,0,0,9.89,44.11,1.85,0,0,5.08,9.97,0.85
Scythian:cy009,4.23,0,0.79,0,28.83,51.34,0,0.44,1.95,0,10.18,2.24
Scythian:scy006,13.82,0,6.4,3.46,14.64,45.37,0,0,12.79,0,3.51,0
Scythian:scy010,9.55,0,0,0,26.15,42.92,0.16,0,0.37,0.48,18.85,1.52
Scythian:scy011,16.47,8.21,1.55,0,13.83,38.9,0,2.41,0.95,2.23,15.44,0
Scythian:scy192,6.15,2.19,2.36,0,33.03,20.16,0.24,0,8.81,0,27.04,0
Scythian:scy193,26.88,0.89,5.86,3.62,4.91,41.86,5.06,3.64,7.27,0,0,0
Scythian:scy197,3.49,0.62,0.2,0,34.96,21.32,0,0.65,5.34,2.18,30.87,0.39
Scythian:scy300,5.95,1.42,0,1.64,33.53,20.09,0,0,10.58,0,26.79,0
Scythian:scy301,12.78,6.07,0,0,21.44,31.2,0.66,0,3.58,1.56,22.02,0.69
Scythian:scy303,9.62,0.42,0,0,34.83,50.06,0,0,0,0,3.54,1.52
Scythian:scy304,12.02,0,4.91,1.76,28.54,36.4,0.53,0.93,0,0,13.33,1.58
Scythian:scy305,6.81,0.44,0,0.24,25.58,27.17,0,0,6.57,3.55,29.64,0
Scythian:scy311,14.93,1.03,0,4.47,29.91,24.38,0,0,4.36,0.37,20.21,0.35
Scythian:scy332,0,38.92,0,0,0,9.86,0,0,0,47.11,0,4.11
Sicily_Beaker:BA_I4930,0,0,10.64,0,41.31,0.42,0,0,9.55,0,38.08,0
Sintashta_MBA:RISE386_Bulanovo_Russia_3775_years,15.34,0.38,0,0,24.56,55.73,0,0,0,0,3.31,0.68
Sintashta_MBA:RISE391_Tanabergen_II_Kazakhstan_3612_years,21.58,0,1.04,0,23.99,46.8,0,0,0,0,6.6,0
Sintashta_MBA:RISE392_Stepnoe_VII_Russia_3626_years,12.29,0,0.39,0,30.03,57.18,0,0,0,0,0,0.11
Sintashta_MBA:RISE394_Bulanovo_Russia_3532_years,16.36,0,0,0,26.29,56.64,0,0,0,0,0.71,0
Sintashta_MBA:RISE395_Bol'shekaraganskii_Russia_3540_years,14.51,0,0,0,30.54,54.26,0,0,0,0,0.16,0.52
Srubnaya:mur001,21.99,3.22,0,0,18.4,55.26,0,0,0,0,0.84,0.29
Srubnaya:mur002,20.07,0.7,0,4.28,16.77,54.31,1.06,2.8,0,0,0,0
Srubnaya:mur003,19.28,2.35,0,0,22.87,53.76,0,0,0,0,1.1,0.64
Srubnaya:mur004,17.15,3.53,0,0,16.72,54.14,0,0,0,0,7.68,0.78
Szólád:Szolad1,4.29,3.44,3.25,0.00,28.24,25.58,0.87,0.18,6.87,3.48,23.79,0.00
Szólád:Szolad11,8.79,0.12,0.00,0.00,33.57,46.48,0.00,0.00,0.20,0.11,10.04,0.69
Szólád:Szolad12,7.64,0.00,0.24,0.00,34.09,46.15,0.91,0.26,0.20,0.00,10.51,0.00
Szólád:Szolad13,8.10,0.00,0.32,0.00,33.18,49.56,0.26,0.00,0.00,0.00,8.46,0.13
Szólád:Szolad14,10.42,0.00,0.00,0.52,34.98,41.73,0.00,0.00,3.23,0.00,8.38,0.74
Szólád:Szolad15,9.16,1.46,0.00,0.53,34.40,45.48,0.81,0.00,0.88,0.00,6.81,0.47
Szólád:Szolad16,10.65,0.98,0.13,0.00,35.89,50.69,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,1.51,0.16
Szólád:Szolad18,6.58,0.00,2.05,0.00,33.05,35.87,0.00,0.00,4.53,1.11,16.74,0.07
Szólád:Szolad19,1.57,0.00,1.51,0.00,36.36,14.95,0.00,0.00,10.04,0.00,35.34,0.22
Szólád:Szolad2,9.36,0.00,0.00,0.00,33.46,53.49,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,2.37,1.43
Szólád:Szolad20,0.00,0.00,0.00,4.38,25.58,34.44,4.79,0.00,0.00,0.00,30.82,0.00
Szólád:Szolad22,8.26,0.00,0.00,0.00,33.38,48.32,1.44,0.00,0.00,0.63,7.28,0.68
Szólád:Szolad23,8.82,0.69,0.00,0.00,35.39,42.07,0.00,0.00,1.83,0.00,10.75,0.45
Szólád:Szolad24,6.45,0.17,0.00,0.72,33.63,45.85,0.65,0.00,2.28,0.09,9.68,0.48
Szólád:Szolad25,8.36,3.39,0.00,0.95,29.03,45.14,0.18,2.62,0.29,0.62,9.41,0.00
Szólád:Szolad27,9.39,0.56,0.00,0.00,31.56,33.94,0.08,0.00,4.81,0.00,19.35,0.32
Szólád:Szolad28,2.85,0.00,1.88,0.00,38.56,26.04,1.58,0.17,5.31,0.55,23.05,0.00
Szólád:Szolad3,7.98,0.16,0.00,0.00,38.82,39.19,0.00,0.78,2.62,0.00,10.43,0.00
Szólád:Szolad30,9.81,0.00,1.07,0.00,33.04,44.28,0.99,0.00,0.00,0.62,9.39,0.80
Szólád:Szolad31,5.14,0.00,2.09,0.00,33.09,22.65,0.00,0.93,8.11,0.00,28.00,0.00
Szólád:Szolad35,0.12,0.00,0.00,4.53,27.70,12.28,0.00,0.97,28.13,0.00,26.26,0.00
Szólád:Szolad36,5.31,0.00,2.69,0.00,32.16,22.10,0.15,0.00,9.96,0.00,27.22,0.41
Szólád:Szolad37,5.09,0.92,3.42,0.00,28.94,24.21,0.00,0.41,8.79,0.00,28.11,0.11
Szólád:Szolad38,7.72,0.00,0.00,0.51,35.07,43.13,0.25,0.92,2.80,0.00,8.98,0.62
Szólád:Szolad4,7.85,0.87,0.30,0.00,33.91,50.04,0.43,0.00,0.75,0.00,5.34,0.51
Szólád:Szolad40,6.88,0.00,2.06,0.00,33.24,12.47,0.00,0.00,11.10,0.00,33.41,0.84
Szólád:Szolad41,3.73,0.00,0.00,0.00,33.87,52.79,0.26,0.00,0.87,0.11,6.59,1.76
Szólád:Szolad42,8.55,0.00,0.00,0.00,33.30,45.35,0.00,0.00,1.67,0.00,10.51,0.62
Szólád:Szolad43,4.95,0.00,1.98,0.56,35.82,22.96,0.26,0.05,6.31,0.00,26.81,0.30
Szólád:Szolad45,6.09,0.00,0.47,0.00,35.11,33.72,0.00,0.96,5.97,1.16,15.94,0.59
Szólád:Szolad5,6.12,1.66,0.72,0.00,32.72,38.67,0.40,0.00,2.81,0.00,16.76,0.15
Szólád:Szolad6,3.82,1.05,0.00,0.00,35.28,37.98,0.00,0.29,5.67,0.00,15.91,0.00
Szólád:Szolad7,8.27,0.00,0.00,0.00,34.72,47.14,0.51,0.32,1.78,0.00,6.96,0.29
Szólád:Szolad8,5.73,0.00,0.00,0.00,36.87,40.78,0.00,0.00,2.12,0.00,13.85,0.65
Szólád:Szolad9,9.39,0.00,0.00,0.00,35.66,51.13,1.01,0.43,0.00,0.00,2.09,0.25
Tartessian_Tomb:Andalusia_I12561,2.75,0.00,0.00,0.00,64.04,17.25,6.88,0.00,5.47,0.00,3.61,0.00
Unetice_EBA:I0047_HAL16_Unetice_EBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_2022-1937_calBCE,11.47,0,0,0,32.02,46.57,0,0.40,0,0,9.25,0.35
Unetice_EBA:I0114_ESP2_Unetice_EBA_relative_of_I0117_Esperstedt_Germany_2131-1979_calBCE,13.17,0.13,0,0,35.91,44.44,0,1.59,1.38,0,3.38,0
Unetice_EBA:I0115_ESP3_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_1931-1780_calBCE,8.53,0.12,0,0.58,24.34,50.44,2.51,0,0,1.13,10.94,1.39
Unetice_EBA:I0116_ESP4_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2118-1961_calBCE,13.09,1.03,0,0.51,32.55,50.70,0,1.40,0,0,0.72,0
Unetice_EBA:I0117_ESP29_Unetice_EBA_Esperstedt_Germany_2199-2064_calBCE,6.55,1.90,0.64,0.07,33.97,46.42,0.18,0,1.61,0,7.87,0.79
Unetice_EBA:I0164_QUEVIII6_Unetice_EBA_Quedlinburg_VIII_Germany_2012-1919_calBCE,12.37,1.91,0,0,26.31,53.62,0,0,0,0,5.14,0.66
Unetice_EBA:I0803_EUL41_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2115-1996_calBCE,7.97,2.63,0,0,29.21,48.80,0,1.95,0,0,9.44,0
Unetice_EBA:I0803_EUL41_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2115-1996_calBCE,7.97,2.63,0,0,29.21,48.80,0,1.95,0,0,9.44,0
Unetice_EBA:I0804_EUL57_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2131-1982_calBCE,7.22,0,0,0,34.53,53.23,1.70,0,0,1.43,1.89,0
Unetice_EBA:I0804_EUL57_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2131-1982_calBCE,7.22,0,0,0,34.53,53.23,1.70,0,0,1.43,1.89,0
Vascones:Vasconia_I3758,3.58,0.82,1.72,0.00,48.92,32.83,0.00,0.00,2.47,0.00,8.72,0.94
Vascones:Vasconia_I3759,2.22,0.00,1.44,1.17,52.23,30.07,0.00,0.00,2.58,0.05,8.61,1.63
Villabruna,0,0,0,0,35.43,61.15,0,0,0,0,0,3.42
Villanovan:IA_European:R1015_Veio_Grotta_Gramiccia,1.56,0.19,2.85,0.26,47.15,21.66,0,0,5.46,0,20.85,0
Visigoth:I12029,7.08,0.00,0.00,0.00,47.73,30.61,6.68,0.00,0.00,0.00,7.90,0.00
Visigoth:I12031,3.82,0.00,0.34,0.00,31.49,36.06,1.24,0.00,6.32,2.06,18.13,0.55
Visigoth:I12032,7.89,1.02,2.62,0.00,37.25,38.02,0.00,0.20,0.00,0.00,12.74,0.26
Visigoth:I12033,8.16,0.03,0.00,0.72,40.41,30.73,2.65,0.00,0.00,0.00,17.30,0.00
Visigoth:I12034,4.09,0.00,0.00,1.22,49.32,29.61,0.69,0.00,1.50,0.86,12.33,0.38
Visigoth:I12162,6.67,0.00,0.00,0.18,32.95,39.94,0.00,0.00,2.65,1.70,14.65,1.27
Visigoth:I12163,7.57,0.24,0.32,0.77,34.32,39.43,0.00,0.00,3.75,0.12,12.64,0.83
Visigoth:I12164,12.49,0.00,0.00,0.00,42.61,31.12,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.79,0.00
Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3_Yamnaya_Ekaterinovka_Southern_Steppe_Samara_Russia_2910-2875_calBCE,28.39,2.27,0,0,1.33,59.88,3.17,0,0,0,4.07,0.90
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3090-2910_calBCE,31.17,1.18,0,0,3.08,55.89,2.47,0,0,0,6.21,0
Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia,24.30,6.53,0,0,0,59.51,0,0,0,0,9.15,0.51
Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3339-2917_calBCE,26.41,3.99,0,0,3.20,64.51,1.24,0,0,0,0,0.65
Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50_Yamnaya_Luzkhi_I_Samara_River_Samara_Russia_3021-2635_calBCE,23.53,4.79,0,0,0,60.56,1.18,0,0,0,9.61,0.33
Yamnaya:I0439_SVP52_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3305-2925_calBCE,24.47,0.31,0,0,14.14,52.37,0,0,0,0,8.71,0
Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54_Yamnaya_Kurmanaevka_III_Buzuluk_Samara_Russia_3010-2622_calBCE,31.70,0,0,1.34,0,56.80,10.17,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57_Yamnaya_Lopatino_II_Sok_River_Samara_Russia_3500-2700_BCE,27.75,2.45,0,0.34,5.62,59.40,0.45,0,0,0,2.90,1.09
Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58_Yamnaya_Kutuluk_I_Kutuluk_River_Samara_Russia_3335-2881_calBCE,30.91,0.96,0,0,4.06,58.29,0.27,0,0,0,3.30,2.22
```

----------


## Jovialis

I have selected and organized these modern samples as well

I recommend using both the ancient and modern samples together:



```
Albanian:Kosovo,5.18,0.14,0.62,0.17,29.47,27.1,0.23,0.01,8.13,0.26,28.69,0
Albanian:North,4.49,0,1.15,0.03,29.7,28.3,0.21,0.05,7.34,0.12,28.6,0
Algerian,0.80,0.00,34.73,0.00,21.42,1.40,0.50,6.01,16.02,0.00,11.61,7.51
Armenian:East,17.31,0.25,0.50,0.04,10.96,6.45,0.37,0.01,13.83,0.19,50.02,0.02
Armenian:West,17.23,0.05,0.79,0.11,12.26,3.33,0.39,0.1,16.05,0.08,49.54,0
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazi,2.10,0.50,4.70,0.00,25.90,13.00,0.90,0.20,13.90,0.50,38.30,0.00
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazi_Jews,5.09,0.63,3.84,0.35,25.79,13.20,0.38,0.58,14.25,0.80,34.95,0.14
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazy_Jews,2.80,0.60,4.20,0.00,25.13,13.21,1.30,0.40,12.81,0.50,39.04,0.00
Assyrian,18.30,0.00,0.00,0.00,9.60,0.90,0.10,0.00,18.90,0.00,52.20,0.00
Athens,5.40,0.38,1.46,0.27,26.85,20.60,0.16,0.13,10.50,0.34,33.64,0.25
Avar,26.95,2.34,0.09,0.44,4.57,25.64,0.87,0.07,2.46,0.28,36.29,
Azerbaijan_Jews,18.70,0.30,0.40,0.20,9.10,0.80,0.60,0.00,17.80,0.00,52.10,0.00
Azerbaijani:Azerbaijani,20.81,2.53,0.45,0.58,9.08,9.18,2.66,0.31,12.19,3.6,38.42,0.19
Azerbaijani:Azerbaijani_Dagestan,24.44,2.3,0.3,0.27,5.31,16.36,1.77,0.04,7.28,1.4,40.5,0.01
Azerbaijani:Azerbaijani_Iran,21.99,2.58,1.09,0.87,8.14,8.1,2.66,0.37,12.2,2.9,38.98,0.11
Azerbaijani:Azerbaijani_Turkey,20.37,3.02,0.47,0.66,9.25,8.51,2.5,0.09,11.25,3.45,40.27,0.1
Azeri_Jew,18.75,0.27,1.41,0.16,10.13,2.3,0.91,0.3,18.88,0.16,46.72,0
Baleares,6.00,0.10,2.70,0.40,43.77,27.09,0.24,0.10,4.74,0.22,15.33,0.33
Bavarian,6.87,0.32,0.56,0.11,35.71,39.06,0.15,0,2.40,0.06,14.77,0
Bedouin,5.00,0.00,4.90,0.00,8.20,0.40,0.00,5.30,43.30,0.00,30.80,2.10
Belorussian,0.00,0.30,0.00,0.00,16.12,67.87,0.50,0.00,1.90,0.00,13.31,0.00
Bosnian,4.81,0.53,0.39,0.12,25.91,42.79,0.74,0.03,4.67,0.07,19.92,0.01
Bulgarian:Bulgarian,3.30,0.30,0.50,0.00,23.70,34.80,0.50,0.00,6.40,0.40,30.10,0.00
Bulgarian:Bulgarian_Central,5.51,0.56,0.83,0.18,25.81,32.76,0.34,0.08,7.2,0.28,26.43,0.02
Bulgarian:Bulgarian_East,6.3,0.73,1.14,0.19,25.21,30.62,0.23,0.03,7.68,0.24,27.64,0
Bulgarian:Bulgarian_West,5.27,0.71,0.72,0.32,26.26,33.47,0.32,0.02,6.78,0.22,25.86,0.02
Bulgarian:Bulgarians,1.50,0.90,0.30,0.00,25.03,34.93,0.30,0.00,5.71,0.60,30.73,0.00
Bulgarian:Thrace,6.59,0.41,1.68,0,25.45,26.47,0.61,0,8.53,0.25,29.92,0
C_Greek,6.57,0.30,1.39,0.15,26.97,20.86,0.01,0.23,10.20,0.24,33.07,0.01
C_Italy:C_Italian,4.80,0.00,2.30,0.00,34.83,17.12,0.10,0.00,8.71,0.00,32.13,0.00
C_Italy:Lazio,6.725,0,2.67,0.0525,31.7,19.8175,0.2575,0.07,9.785,0.1725,28.747,0
C_Italy:Marche,6.421,0.082,2.38,0.048,32.91,18.72,0.294,0.267,9.802,0,29.042,0.034
Canarias,4.50,0.25,7.93,0.18,39.36,23.46,0.22,1.50,6.70,0.15,13.62,2.12
Cappadocia,11.66,0.41,0.6,0,18.85,6.27,0.13,0,14.23,0.1,47.73,0.02
Corsica,4.812,0,2.998,0,39.95,17.762,0.09,0,8.306,0.064,25.994,0.024
Crete,8.29,0.25,2.44,0.02,22.84,13.54,0.36,0.30,13.40,0.07,38.34,0.12
Croat,4.59,0.41,0.4,0.31,27.14,43.51,0.31,0.04,4.04,0.11,19.1,0.03
Cypriot,8.86,0.14,3.25,0.13,20.88,3.81,0.33,0.37,18.23,0.26,43.72,0
Druze,8.91,0.10,2.90,0.00,12.51,0.90,0.70,1.10,23.12,0.00,49.55,0.20
Dutch,9.90,0.00,0.00,0.00,39.10,45.60,0.00,0.00,0.60,0.00,4.80,0.00
Egyptans,2.70,0.00,10.91,0.30,9.01,0.00,0.00,12.21,29.73,0.00,30.33,4.80
English:English_mixed,8.95,0.25,0.35,0.02,38.64,43.42,0.21,0.07,0.83,0.03,7.11,0.04
English:English_North,8.94,0.24,0.23,0.04,38.14,44.60,0.30,0.02,0.69,0.12,6.60,0.03
English:English_South,9.02,0.32,0.49,0.09,38.22,43.01,0.21,0.08,0.93,0.06,7.50,0.00
Estonian,2.49,3.11,0,0.16,21.83,63.85,1.85,0,0.59,0,6.12,0
Finnish:FIN30,0.90,7.20,0.00,0.10,14.10,73.50,0.70,0.00,2.20,0.00,1.30,0.00
Finnish:Finnish,0.30,6.70,0.00,0.00,13.40,75.50,0.20,0.00,2.60,0.00,1.30,0.00
Finnish:Finnish_East,3.05,8.32,0.47,0.62,17.32,66.27,1.47,0,1.68,0,0.81,0
Finnish:Finnish_West,3.59,6.30,0,0,24.06,64.16,0.22,0,0,0,1.67,0
Foca,6.56,0.19,1.76,0.18,25.37,18.93,0.21,0.02,10.90,0.32,35.62,0
French:,7.91,0.00,0.20,0.00,44.44,36.54,0.00,0.00,2.50,0.00,8.41,0.00
French:2,8.08,0.00,0.60,0.00,43.81,36.83,0.10,0.00,2.69,0.00,7.88,0.00
French_Basque,9.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,73.10,17.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
Georgian,19.49,0.61,0.26,0.22,6.09,9.77,0.55,0.05,7.53,0.24,55.17,0
Georgian:Adjara,19.54,0.59,0,0,7.8,4.1,0.54,0.05,8.46,0.31,58.62,0
Georgian:Gurian,18.73,0.31,0.02,0.34,4.51,10.73,0.17,0.12,6.12,0,58.94,0
Georgian:Imereti,19.33,0.33,0,0.11,5.3,7.93,0.47,0,6.83,0.1,59.61,0
Georgian:Mingrelian,18.78,0.69,0.15,0.13,4.16,9.36,0.24,0.05,5.1,0.36,60.98,0
Georgian:Svan,20.22,1.36,0,0.33,2.71,11.49,0.15,0,4.27,0.67,58.82,0
Georgian:Turkey,19.82,0.44,0,0.02,6.6,5.2,0.35,0.03,8.32,0.39,58.77,0
German,7.00,0.40,0.44,0.15,32.35,48.46,0.33,0.13,1.53,0,9.04,0.16
Greek_Thrace,5.98,0.37,1.30,0.04,27.71,24.67,0.29,0,9.26,0.14,30.21,0.01
Hungarian:HUN_Szekely,5.69,2.23,0.86,0.54,27.11,38.92,0.47,0.07,3.83,1.74,18.51,0.02
Hungarian:Hungarians,4.10,0.70,0.00,0.00,27.00,48.40,0.30,0.00,3.00,0.30,16.20,0.00
Icelandic,9.57,0.48,0.16,0.06,36.34,47.89,0.29,0,0.15,0.05,5.01,0
Iranian,28.80,2.10,0.00,0.60,5.60,6.00,3.60,0.10,12.40,0.50,40.30,0.00
Iranian:Bandari,35.42,0.33,0.37,0.70,2.01,6.42,11.00,1.81,11.25,0.00,25.24,5.46
Iranian:Fars,27.45,0.89,1.31,0.74,5.59,6.25,6.10,1.25,14.09,1.23,34.77,0.33
Iranian:Iranian,28.80,2.10,0.00,0.60,5.60,6.00,3.60,0.10,12.40,0.50,40.30,0.00
Iranian:Iranians,30.90,1.00,0.90,0.30,5.90,4.20,4.20,0.90,14.20,0.30,36.70,0.50
Iranian:Khorasan,26.72,2.83,0.00,0.52,5.58,9.43,7.49,0.77,9.27,4.37,32.11,0.11
Iranian:Mazandaran,31.99,0.58,0.22,0.38,2.85,6.87,5.90,0.47,11.19,0.00,39.51,0.14
Iranian_Jews,18.80,0.40,1.80,0.40,6.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,22.50,0.00,49.30,0.00
Iraq_Jews,16.80,0.00,1.60,0.10,8.90,0.00,0.10,0.00,24.70,0.00,47.80,0.00
Iraqi_Baghdad,18.64,0.77,2.42,0.31,8.82,3.91,3.22,2.3,20.37,0.79,37.64,0.8
Irish,10.69,0.18,0.04,0.09,39.18,44.51,0.09,0.02,0.10,0.05,4.97,0.02
Izmir,7.35,0.18,2.22,0.08,24.16,15.48,0.15,0.10,12.00,0.04,38.21,0
Jordanians,9.60,0.00,5.50,0.00,10.80,0.90,0.20,4.90,27.90,0.10,38.00,2.10
Kos,8.51,0.10,2.81,0.29,23.06,10.34,0.16,0.07,14.40,0.22,39.98,0.06
Kurd:KAZ,27.48,0.86,0.39,0.68,5.91,6.34,1.45,0.12,13.92,0.16,42.69,0
Kurd:Kurmanji,24.19,1.39,1.15,0.18,8.64,7.09,2.59,0.26,13.97,0.62,39.81,0.1
Kurd:Sorani,24.26,0.4,1.22,0.48,7.29,6.28,3.79,0.94,16,0.5,38.62,0.24
Kurdish_Jew,17.67,0.16,2.3,0.22,10.34,1.04,0.96,0.38,21.72,0.07,45.13,0
Kuwait:1,7.11,0.69,4.10,0.57,5.49,1.31,1.64,5.48,43.65,0.25,27.62,2.09
Kuwait:2,2.37,0.42,3.30,0.31,5.36,0.45,0.67,3.65,56.80,0.26,26.23,0.19
Latvian,3.05,1.41,0.23,0,18.16,68.37,1.26,0,0.80,0,6.72,0
Lebanese,10.80,0.20,4.70,0.60,11.80,3.70,0.00,2.40,23.50,0.00,41.30,1.00
Lithuanian:Lithuanian,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.90,73.70,0.70,0.00,1.60,0.00,10.10,0.00
Lithuanian:Lithuanian,2.51,1.35,0,0,18.17,66.24,0.77,0,1.35,0,9.60,0
Lithuanian:Lithuanians,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.71,77.18,0.10,0.00,1.00,0.00,8.01,0.00
Macedonia,6.27,0.51,0.85,0.18,25.96,30.54,0.18,0,7.61,0.33,27.56,0
Macedonian,5.45,0.29,0.55,0.20,27.45,34.19,0.36,0.03,6.29,0.15,25.03,0.02
Maghrebi,0.48,0.14,28.52,0.11,23.69,3.16,0.39,7.03,15.99,0.19,13.06,7.23
Montenegrin,4.84,0.61,0.57,0.09,27.95,35.96,0.21,0.02,5.98,0.15,23.62,0.01
Mordovian,4.12,5.99,0,1.37,12.04,60.81,1.78,0,1.66,0.65,11.58,0
Moroccan:Moroccan,0.00,0.00,44.44,0.00,23.82,1.00,0.30,5.71,13.41,0.00,6.71,4.60
Moroccan:Moroccans,0.00,0.00,44.66,0.00,19.48,0.00,0.10,6.49,15.28,0.00,5.69,8.29
Morocco_Jews,5.41,0.00,9.51,0.00,27.33,4.30,0.50,1.10,17.02,0.00,34.03,0.80
Mozabite,0.00,0.00,98.50,0.00,1.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.50
N_Italy:Aosta_Valley,5.817,0.055,1.62,0.1424,40.6528,29.9942,0.2457,0.052857,4.298,0.03,16.98,0.111
N_Italy:Emilia,6.13,0,1.15,0.1801,37.614,22.757,0.14,0.107,7.396,0.25,24.22,0.055
N_Italy:FriuliVG,5.44,0.278,1.174,0.014,34.924,29.32,0.076,0,7.032,0,21.72,0.022
N_Italy:HGDP01147,3.37,0,0.67,0,41.17,27.3,0,0,4.17,0.07,23.25,0
N_Italy:HGDP01151,5.45,1.55,0,0,37.13,28.15,0,0,1.28,0,26.44,0
N_Italy:HGDP01152,3.41,0,1.18,0,41.02,24.23,0.14,0,7.19,0,22.82,0
N_Italy:HGDP01153,5.85,0,0.67,0,45.37,20.75,0,0,7.09,0,20.27,0
N_Italy:HGDP01154,5.34,0.01,2.36,0.16,38.83,27.63,0,0,6.57,0.26,18.83,0
N_Italy:HGDP01155,4.43,0,1.13,0.93,43.74,20.72,0,0,5.12,0,23.93,0
N_Italy:HGDP01156,6.07,0.04,0.66,0.29,46.21,19.12,0,0,5.77,0,21.84,0
N_Italy:HGDP01157,3.67,0,0.67,0.26,42.48,24.87,0,0,5.41,0,22.65,0
N_Italy:HGDP01171,6.11,0,0.72,0,44.48,21.21,0.88,0,5.95,0,20.65,0
N_Italy:HGDP01172,5.42,0,2.99,0,41.74,22.09,0,0,5.41,0,22.35,0
N_Italy:HGDP01173,4.4,0,1.23,0.45,42.09,24.6,0,0,6.61,0,20.62,0
N_Italy:HGDP01174,5.57,0,0.8,0,43.43,21.14,0,0,7.33,0,21.74,0
N_Italy:HGDP01177,1.68,0,0,0,43.52,23,0,0,5.53,0,26.27,0
N_Italy:Liguria,5.1,0.05,2.014,0.0922,37.89,23.225,0.2477,0.053,7.89,0.048,23.39,0
N_Italy:Lombardy,4.749,0.123,1.119,0.039,39.628,25.077,0.166,0.013,6.41,0.026,22.618,0.0266
N_Italy:N_Italian,5.69,0.00,0.90,0.00,41.16,23.68,0.20,0.00,5.59,0.00,22.78,0.00
N_Italy:North_Italian,4.50,0.00,0.70,0.00,44.04,22.02,0.00,0.00,5.81,0.00,22.92,0.00
N_Italy:O_Italian,6.21,0.00,1.10,0.00,33.53,21.82,0.00,0.20,7.81,0.00,28.53,0.80
N_Italy:Piedmont,5.92,0.132,1.729,0.085,37.82,26.0195,0.035,0.035,6.7275,0.02395,21.37,0.1
N_Italy:Romagna,6.08,0,1.87,0.13,34.66,20.98,0.1,0,8.99,0,27.19,0
N_Italy:Trentino,4.792,0.216,0.726,0.044,38.714,29.792,0,0,5.468,0.02,20.222,0
N_Italy:Veneto,5.443,0.0427,1.433,0.17818,36.93,27.16,0.062,0,5.728,0.15,22.83,0.03
Norwegian,8.20,1.00,0.00,0.00,36.00,54.70,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.10,0.00
Pais_Vasco,9.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,67.30,22.40,0.00,0.00,1.20,0.00,0.00,0.00
Palestinian,10.56,0.37,5.76,0.15,13.25,1.89,0.65,4.58,24.15,0.45,36.51,1.63
Peloponnese,6.05,0.17,1.59,0.11,26.09,22.67,1.02,0.06,10.20,0.23,31.76,0
Poland:GreaterPoland,4.93,0.39,0,0.20,25.50,54.26,0.29,0,2.17,0,12.27,0
Poland:Mazovia,3.7,0.81,0.06,0.04,22.69,58,0.8,0,1.08,0.29,12.53,0
Poland:Warmia-Masuria,4.84,0.94,0.07,0.14,26.41,57.01,0.32,0,1.87,0,8.42,0
Pontus,14.93,0.01,0.41,0.06,12.38,4.19,0.13,0.02,12.78,0.1,54.94,0
Portuguese,6.01,0.00,7.71,0.00,47.55,22.32,0.90,0.10,5.01,0.00,9.71,0.70
Romanian,5.2,0.95,0.63,0.24,26.92,34.25,0.39,0,6.23,0.49,24.68,0
Russian:Kostroma,4.1233333333,6.725,0.2983333333,0.5233333333,18.6116666667,58.64,0.355,0.0433333333,1.2933333333,0.73,8.64,0.0166666667
Russian:Kursk,4.4475,1.8,0.18,0.22,20.29,57.495,1.065,0.0075,1.1475,0.6425,12.7075,0
Russian:North_Dvina,3.12,7.63,0.12,0.56,17.50,60.94,0.73,0,0.58,1.10,7.70,0
Russian:Oryol,4.9257142857,2.31,0.2128571429,0.1485714286,20.9685714286,57.11,0.6085714286,0,0.9242857143,0.1585714286,12.6285714286,0
Russian:Pinega,3.85,10.14,0,0.34,16.97,61.30,0.72,0,0.66,1.17,4.84,0
Russian:Pskov,2.8371428571,2.0057142857,0.2414285714,0.3528571429,20.4271428571,62.6414285714,0.7871428571,0.0414285714,1.3828571429,0.0142857143,8.9757142857,0.2914285714
Russian:Ryazan,4.84,4.0723076923,0.3376923077,0.2323076923,20.1553846154,56.1953846154,0.8115384615,0.1961538462,0.7992307692,0.3838461538,11.9053846154,0.0661538462
Russian:Smolensk,3.7957142857,1.3257142857,0.1385714286,0.1728571429,21.8271428571,58.85,0.6385714286,0.0485714286,1.38,0.3014285714,11.5257142857,0
Russian:Southwest_Rus,4.03,3.23,0.10,0.38,20.48,58.97,0.64,0.05,1.17,0.46,10.47,0
Russian:Tver,4.15,2.92,0.045,0.445,19.9625,59.795,0.7975,0,0.8975,0.6275,10.3575,0
Russian:Voronoezh,3.4125,1.93,0.3225,0.2675,20.72,57.73,0.4925,0.09,1.6275,0,13.4075,0
S_Italy:Abruzzo,7.586,0.0283,3.225,0.0383,29.12,16.1,0,0.0783,10.91,0.316,32.598,0
S_Italy:Apulia,7.382,0.32,2.812,0.336,26.188,17.186,0.274,0.266,11.314,0.412,33.356,0.154
S_Italy:Calabria,7.006,0.1308,4.1825,0.0759,27.005,11.44083,0.2616,0.5983,13.52416,0.22,35.4525,0.0975
S_Italy:Campania,7.065,0.086,2.818,0.085,28.905,13.727,0.111,0.334,12.32,0.02,34.342,0.111
Samaritians,3.70,0.10,4.50,0.10,10.59,0.00,0.00,0.20,32.07,0.00,48.75,0.00
Sardinian,0,0,4.61,0,56.43,7.79,0,0,8.75,0.04,22.34,0
Sardinian:HGDP00665,0,0,1.7,0,67.49,0,0.41,0,6.47,0.38,23.55,0
Sardinian:HGDP00666,0,0,1.92,0,69.63,0,0,0,4.06,0,24.39,0
Sardinian:HGDP00667,0.27,0,3.17,0.06,66.6,4.42,0,0,5.89,0,19.59,0
Sardinian:HGDP00668,0,0.43,2.6,0,70.27,0,0,0,6.61,0,20.08,0
Sardinian:HGDP00669,0,0,1.63,0.1,69.76,2.42,0.53,0,6.98,0,18.59,0
Sardinian:HGDP00670,0,0.07,2.78,0,71.33,0,0,0,6.09,0,19.74,0
Sardinian:HGDP00671,0,0,0.46,0,72.96,1.27,0.01,0.16,5.46,0,19.67,0
Sardinian:HGDP00672,0,0,2.38,0,68.78,0,0.4,0,5.6,0.35,22.48,0
Sardinian:HGDP00673,0,0.67,4.21,0,66.59,1.45,0,0,8.8,0,18.28,0
Sardinian:HGDP00674,0,0.34,2.58,0,75.2,0,0,0,3.23,0,18.65,0
Sardinian:HGDP01062,0,0,4.28,0.67,67.81,0,0,0,5.28,0,21.96,0
Sardinian:HGDP01063,0,0,2.92,0,68.99,0.61,0.71,0,4.86,0,21.91,0
Sardinian:HGDP01064,0,0,1.43,0,75.32,0,0,0,6.89,0,16.37,0
Sardinian:HGDP01065,0,0,4.65,0,73.34,0,0.63,0,4.57,0,16.8,0
Sardinian:HGDP01066,0,0,5.38,0,60.18,5.06,0,0,8.01,0,21.37,0
Sardinian:HGDP01067,0,0,0.9,0,69.59,0,0.67,0,5.2,0.03,23.61,0
Sardinian:HGDP01068,0,0,1.98,0,68.12,0,0,0,7.02,0,22.88,0
Sardinian:HGDP01069,0,0.05,1.03,0,75.62,0,0.12,0,3.92,0.23,19.04,0
Sardinian:HGDP01070,0,0,2.7,0,71.07,0,0.9,0,7.03,0,18.3,0
Sardinian:HGDP01071,0,0.18,6.22,0,65.96,0.79,1.16,0,6.47,0,19.21,0
Sardinian:HGDP01072,0,0,1.41,0,67.93,0,0.25,0,6.03,0,24.37,0
Sardinian:HGDP01073,0,0,5.55,0,59.07,5.93,0,0,6.46,0,22.92,0.07
Sardinian:HGDP01074,0,0.35,2.19,0,68.39,0,0,0,6.31,0,22.76,0
Sardinian:HGDP01075,0,0,1.98,0,60.06,6.11,0,0,11.19,0,20.67,0
Sardinian:HGDP01076,0,0,3.75,0,69.38,0,0.39,0,5.13,0,21.35,0
Sardinian:HGDP01077,0,0,2.98,0,67.07,1.72,0.55,0,4.43,0,23.25,0
Sardinian:HGDP01078,0.33,0,3.43,0,58.64,7.58,0,0,8.23,0,21.79,0
Sardinian:HGDP01079,0,0.12,1.58,0.69,71.69,0,0,0,4.72,0,21.19,0
Saudi,6.64,0.18,3.92,0.24,5.74,0.43,1.26,3.65,50.01,0.13,27.52,0.26
Sephardic_Jews,5.69,0.20,6.19,0.00,26.47,6.09,0.40,0.70,16.18,0.00,38.06,0.00
Serb,4.73,0.79,0.53,0.24,27.31,39.08,0.38,0.04,5.13,0.20,21.57,0.01
Sicily:S_Italian_Sicilian,5.50,0.10,2.50,0.00,29.90,11.80,0.50,0.70,12.50,0.00,36.50,0.00
Sicily:Sicilian,4.50,0.00,4.10,0.00,30.03,11.91,0.10,0.70,11.91,0.00,36.54,0.20
Sicily:Sicily,7.313,0.482,4.594,0.101,27.216,13.451,0.249,0.653,12.095,0.047,33.163,0.635
Slovak,5.18,0.73,0.28,0.26,26.53,50.32,0.60,0.03,2.66,0.21,13.18,0
Slovenian,4.70,0.44,0.22,0.26,28.92,45.97,0.22,0.06,3.18,0.10,15.90,0
Sorb_Lusatia,5.53,0.51,0.49,0.15,26.83,53.94,0.23,0,1.24,0.01,11.08,0
Spanish:Andalusia,5.70,0.22,4.38,0.16,47.02,24.67,0.40,0.17,4.99,0.10,11.79,0.39
Spanish:Aragon,5.86,0.08,3.39,0,48.45,25.57,0.34,0.17,3.80,0.08,12.21,0.15
Spanish:Asturias,6.23,0.04,5.04,0.39,48.59,23.26,0.34,0.66,4.45,0.00,10.52,0.50
Spanish:Basque,6.47,0.14,1.35,0.21,59.28,25.18,0.20,0.04,1.80,0.16,5.12,0.04
Spanish:Cantabria,5.07,0.39,3.00,0.04,48.31,27.20,0,0.53,3.31,0.20,11.75,0.22
Spanish:Castilla-Leon,5.43,0,4.31,0.20,45.13,25.39,0.22,0.24,5.29,0.13,13.30,0.35
Spanish:Catalonia,5.43,0.09,2.60,0.10,46.39,27.16,0.46,0.26,4.23,0.09,12.99,0.18
Spanish:Galicia,5.16,0.29,5.08,0.51,45.34,26.31,0.73,0.54,4.38,0,11.30,0.39
Spanish:La_Rioja,5.26,0.10,2.62,0,51.23,26.02,0.46,0.11,3.42,0.10,10.5,0.18
Spanish:Valencia,5.43,0.14,3.66,0.16,46.01,25.63,0.24,0.19,4.93,0.18,13.21,0.23
Swedish,7.80,0.74,0.05,0.09,34.23,51.06,0.25,0,0.53,0.04,5.19,0
Swedish,7.80,0.74,0.05,0.09,34.23,51.06,0.25,0,0.53,0.04,5.19,0
Swiss_Italian,3.9175,0.0825,1.1025,0,39.8525,28.55,0.185,0.0625,5.7975,0,20.45,0
Syrian:A,11.93,0.40,4.11,0.3,14.76,3.51,0.81,2.5,20.41,0.25,40.28,0.84
Syrian:B,15.64,0.29,3.76,0.26,13.48,4.71,1.31,2.37,17.74,1.14,38.08,1.22
Syrian:C,11.42,0.22,6.06,0.17,14,2.5,0.86,4.31,22.94,0.31,36.23,0.98
Thessaloniki:Thessaloniki,5.04,0.36,1.51,0.19,26.71,25.24,0.48,0.05,8.95,0.21,31.24,0.03
Thessaloniki:Thessaly,5.71,0.39,1.56,0.05,27.83,25.09,0.47,0,8.96,0.13,29.67,0.01
Tuscan:HGDP01161,2.01,0,0,0,39.04,18.95,0.52,0,8.95,0,30.54,0
Tuscan:HGDP01162,6.23,0,0,0,37.95,18.65,1.01,0.58,6.77,0,28.82,0
Tuscan:HGDP01163,7.23,0,1.78,0,36.8,19.55,0.48,0,6.86,0,27.29,0
Tuscan:HGDP01164,5.9,0,1.18,0,35.8,20.99,0,0.21,8.73,0,27.2,0
Tuscan:HGDP01166,3.69,0,0,0,37.8,19.51,0,0,6.56,0.76,31.69,0
Tuscan:HGDP01167,6.76,0,2.8,0,36.61,18.41,0.64,0,7.37,1.13,26.28,0
Tuscan:HGDP01168,3.02,0,0,0,39.05,18.74,0,0,7.24,0.84,30.87,0.25
Tuscan:HGDP01169,4.79,0.11,0,0,38.06,16.65,0,0,9.1,0.47,30.82,0
Tuscan:TSI30,5.01,0.00,0.80,0.00,38.78,19.34,0.10,0.00,7.31,0.00,28.66,0.00
Tuscan:Tuscan,4.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,37.86,18.68,0.50,0.00,7.19,0.50,30.47,0.00
Tuscan:Tuscany,6.12,0.049,1.21,0.139,36.889,21.811,0.157,0.055,8.206,0,25.364,0
Ukrainian,4.17,1.36,0.27,0.16,22.91,55.31,0.31,0.09,2.33,0.27,12.77,0.06
Yemen_Jews,0.20,0.00,3.10,0.00,4.20,0.00,0.00,4.70,53.85,0.00,33.93,0.00
Yemenese,5.89,0.70,3.30,0.50,3.70,1.10,2.40,9.39,36.56,0.00,27.67,8.79
```

----------


## Jovialis

Copy and paste the coordinate here in the "Source" Tab: https://vahaduo.github.io/custompca/

Then click on the Plot PCA tab, click Run PCA, then Plot PCA, then click the 3D button.

----------


## Salento

_Projected - C6 / Ancient West Eurasia_
(credit to Jovialis)

----------


## torzio

> I have selected and organized these modern samples as well
> 
> I recommend using both the ancient and modern samples together:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Albanian:Kosovo,5.18,0.14,0.62,0.17,29.47,27.1,0.23,0.01,8.13,0.26,28.69,0
> Albanian:North,4.49,0,1.15,0.03,29.7,28.3,0.21,0.05,7.34,0.12,28.6,0
> ...


thanks...mine below

Distance to:
Torziok12b

2.57738938
N_Italy:FriuliVG

2.91721398
N_Italy:Veneto

3.15360272
N_Italy:Piedmont

4.21709616
N_Italy:HGDP01154

4.32371831
N_Italy:Trentino

5.21059138
Swiss_Italian

5.62034319
N_Italy:Lombardy

6.33094275
N_Italy:Liguria

6.64383556
N_Italy:Emilia

6.96106620
N_Italy:Aosta_Valley

7.29449107
N_Italy:HGDP01147

7.31461551
N_Italy:N_Italian

7.67515472
N_Italy:HGDP01173

7.70649726
N_Italy:HGDP01152

7.98075184
N_Italy:HGDP01151

8.00853232
Tuscan:Tuscany

8.38904643
N_Italy:HGDP01157

8.82295869
N_Italy:HGDP01172

9.81581887
Tuscan:HGDP01164

9.92698343
N_Italy:Romagna

10.04251960
Baleares

10.18906767
Albanian:North

10.24966341
N_Italy:O_Italian

10.43786377
Albanian:Kosovo

10.49708055
N_Italy:HGDP01174





15.6
N_Italy



13.2
Dutch



11.4
Sardinian



7.2
French



7.2
Poland



5.4
Tuscan



5.0
Lithuanian


4.2
Assyrian




others are under 3.0 

................................................

my first cousin below......from my grandfather sister line ( paternal )

Distance to:
TrentinoCles

4.14305918
N_Italy:Veneto

4.66815569
N_Italy:Lombardy

4.82467099
N_Italy:Liguria

5.11384405
N_Italy:Emilia

5.44827496
N_Italy:HGDP01152

5.48084210
N_Italy:Piedmont

5.57194759
N_Italy:HGDP01147

5.74693571
Tuscan:Tuscany

6.15176853
N_Italy:FriuliVG

6.43728204
N_Italy:HGDP01151

6.44526183
N_Italy:N_Italian

6.58614455
N_Italy:HGDP01157

6.62085059
Swiss_Italian

6.71341195
Tuscan:HGDP01164

7.19608922
N_Italy:Trentino

7.22083098
N_Italy:Romagna

7.25928371
N_Italy:O_Italian

7.51867010
N_Italy:HGDP01177

7.55759221
N_Italy:HGDP01173

7.84494105
N_Italy:HGDP01154

7.90804654
N_Italy:HGDP01172

8.00248711
Tuscan:TSI30

8.16382876
Tuscan:HGDP01163

8.36066385
Albanian:North

8.65458260
Albanian:Kosovo





28.0
N_Italy



18.2
Sardinian



15.0
Bulgarian



8.6
Lithuanian



6.0
Belorussian



5.2
Tuscan


4.0
C_Greek



under 3.0 not shown

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Jovialis: I ran the modern coordinates from post 2 (thanks) to see distances (Posted < 10). My point totals have not adjusted since 14 October, are you (and others) having similar issues. I think it is now saving my posts. Thanks for any suggestions. 

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani

3.56228943
S_Italy:Campania

3.83059103
S_Italy:Abruzzo

4.03985458
Sicily:Sicily

5.80090510
Sicily:S_Italian_Sicilian

5.85659507
S_Italy:Calabria

6.01850480
Sicily:Sicilian

6.30021809
S_Italy:Apulia

6.47651913
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazi_Jews

7.04316676
C_Italy:Marche

7.44391026
C_Italy:C_Italian

7.65791512
C_Italy:Lazio

9.03374230
Foca

9.04327927
Athens

9.04979005
C_Greek

9.70223686
Izmir

9.80278022
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazi

9.98721683
Tuscan:HGDP01169



Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 1.0275% / 1.02748095 | ADC: 0.25x

52.4
S_Italy:Campania



31.0
Sicily:Sicily



5.6
S_Italy:Abruzzo



5.2
Portuguese



4.0
Sardinian:HGDP01075



1.2
Kuwait:2



0.6
Morocco_Jews

----------


## Jovialis

Here is something interesting I noticed with Admixture Studio version 2.5. It has a feature which measures the raw data's genotype ratio coverage. It looks like AncestryDNA is the best of the five different companies I tested with. After combining all the raw data into a Superkit, it only increased coverage by 3.44% from AncestryDNA.

Filename
Calculator
Genotype ratio

23andme V5
Dodecad K12b
28.09%

AncestryDNA
Dodecad K12b
91.20%

FTDNA
Dodecad K12b
40.00%

Living DNA
Dodecad K12b
28.19%

Nat Geo Helix Geno 2.0
Dodecad K12b
43.58%

Superkit
Dodecad K12b
94.64%

----------


## Duarte

Ancient and modern. Thanks Jovialis
*Distance to:*
*Duarte*

*4.86428823*
*Portuguese*

*5.60963457*
*Canarias*

*6.56048779*
*Spanish:Castilla-Leon*

*6.81144625*
*Spanish:Galicia*

*7.27809041*
*Spanish:Valencia*

*7.42806839*
*Spanish:Andalusia*

*7.51741312*
*Iberia_Caliphate:I12514*

*7.74020026*
*Baleares*

*7.79453013*
*European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R63_Villa_Magna*

*7.87062895*
*Roman-SoldierFN_2*

*8.34568751*
*Spanish:Asturias*

*8.43749370*
*Spanish:Catalonia*

*8.57093927*
*Crusader_Pit:SI40*

*8.88155955*
*Spanish:Aragon*

*8.99556557*
*European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R110_Crypta_Bal bi*

*9.16999455*
*European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1289_Cancelleria*

*9.45535298*
*Spanish:Cantabria*

*9.68139453*
*Etruscan:Iron_Age_European:R474_Civitavecchia*

*9.70848598*
*Iberia_Caliphate:I7457*

*9.77754570*
*Iberia_Caliphate:I12515*

*9.77754570*
*Iberia_Caliphate:I12515*

*9.85898575*
*France_BA:NIED*

*10.26428760*
*Iberia_Caliphate:I7498*

*10.28605367*
*European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R105_Crypta_Bal bi*

*10.32874145*
*Collegno:Collegno94*


*



**Target: Duarte
Distance: 2.5041% / 2.50412153 | ADC: 0.25x
*

*36.8*
*Roman-SoldierFN_2*



*34.8*
*Spanish:Asturias*



*25.4*
*Morisco:Andalusia_I7425*



*2.0*
*Iran_N:I1951_GD39_Ganj_Dareh_Iran_Neolithic*



*1.0*
*France_BA:NIED*

----------


## torzio

post #1 results for myself.........you have some doubles in your data

Distance to:
Torziok12b

1.89726118
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R55_Villa_Magna

4.63928874
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R105_Crypta_Bal bi

4.65137614
Etruscan:Iron_Age_European:R474_Civitavecchia

4.82277928
*Collegno:Collegno23
*

4.82277928
*Collegno:Collegno23*

4.86300319
Protovillanovan:IA_European:R1_Martinsicuro

5.15625833
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R33_Mausole_di_ Augusto

6.00532264
*Szólád:Szolad28
*

6.00532264
*Szólád:Szolad28*

6.41286208
Gallic_IA:NOR3-15

6.56872895
Gallic_IA:ERS88

6.60955369
*Collegno:Collegno49
*

6.60955369
*Collegno:Collegno49*

6.93799683
*Collegno:Collegno94
*

6.93799683
*Collegno:Collegno94*

7.28685117
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1221_Cancelleria

7.62312272
*Collegno:Collegno57
*

7.62312272
*Collegno:Collegno57*

7.70831369
*Collegno:Collegno36
*

7.70831369
*Collegno:Collegno36*

7.72828571
*Collegno:Collegno47
*

7.72828571
*Collegno:Collegno47*

7.86207988
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R110_Crypta_Bal bi

7.88022842
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R61_Villa_Magna

7.93197958
Szólád:Szolad45

----------


## Jovialis

> post #1 results for myself.........you have some doubles in your data
> 
> Distance to:
> Torziok12b
> 
> 1.89726118
> European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R55_Villa_Magna
> 
> 4.63928874
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I just fixed it.

----------


## Jovialis

> Here is something interesting I noticed with Admixture Studio version 2.5. It has a feature which measures the raw data's genotype ratio coverage. It looks like AncestryDNA is the best of the five different companies I tested with. After combining all the raw data into a Superkit, it only increase coverage by 3.44% from AncestryDNA.
> 
> Filename
> Calculator
> Genotype ratio
> 
> 23andme V5
> Dodecad K12b
> 28.09%
> ...


Here is the difference of where the raw data files plot represented on the 3D PCA.

----------


## Stuvanè

Mine form post #2


Distance to:	Dodecadk12bStuvanè


4.22113729	N_Italy:Romagna
4.61900422	N_Italy:O_Italian
4.64733580	Tuscan:Tuscany
4.67986111	Tuscan:HGDP01164
5.17556858	N_Italy:Liguria
5.20987246	N_Italy:Emilia
6.10509623	Albanian:Kosovo
6.26400873	N_Italy:Veneto
6.33327909	C_Italy:Lazio
6.60641355	Albanian:North
6.76966839	N_Italy:Piedmont
6.81368153	N_Italy:FriuliVG
6.99302638	C_Italy:Marche
7.03622768	Tuscan:HGDP01163
7.20912616	Thessaloniki:Thessaly
7.36831117	N_Italy:Lombardy
7.49227602	Tuscan:HGDP01167
7.64266969	Greek_Thrace
8.23029769	Tuscan:TSI30
8.32751464	N_Italy:HGDP01152
8.76862019	Tuscan:HGDP01162
8.99447052	Thessaloniki:Thessaloniki
9.00716382	N_Italy:N_Italian
9.17173920	Tuscan:Tuscan
9.33669835	Corsica

Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè
Distance: 1.5905% / 1.59053533 | ADC: 0.5x

79.6
N_Italy



20.4
Albanian





Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè
Distance: 0.7842% / 0.78420277 | ADC: 0.25x

67.2
N_Italy



30.8
Albanian



1.8
Kuwait



0.2
Maghrebi

----------


## Duarte

Out of curiosity: Comparsion between the Iberian data source in Vahaduo Dodecad K12b original spreadsheet with the Dodecad K12b updated spreadsheet. Just for knowledge.

Original coordinates:



```
Andalucia,7.19,0.00,5.09,0.00,52.55,18.08,0.00,0.60,3.20,0.10,12.89,0.30
Aragon,6.31,0.10,3.40,0.00,56.16,21.82,0.40,0.00,3.00,0.00,8.81,0.00
Baleares,5.50,0.00,3.70,0.00,49.40,22.50,0.20,0.00,4.40,0.00,14.20,0.10
Canarias,5.00,0.30,11.80,0.60,46.70,17.60,0.10,2.80,3.70,0.00,11.20,0.20
Cantabria,5.70,0.10,3.10,0.00,54.80,23.50,0.30,0.30,3.00,0.00,8.90,0.30
Castilla_La_Mancha,6.80,0.40,3.50,0.00,54.30,21.10,0.00,0.60,4.50,0.00,8.80,0.00
Castilla_Y_Leon,5.40,0.00,6.10,0.00,51.20,22.30,0.40,0.60,4.00,0.00,10.00,0.00
Cataluna,7.30,0.00,2.40,0.00,52.10,25.20,0.30,0.00,3.50,0.00,9.20,0.00
Extremadura,6.91,0.00,6.01,0.00,48.25,22.12,0.30,1.00,4.30,0.00,10.71,0.40
Galicia,5.09,0.00,5.00,0.00,48.25,23.38,0.70,0.90,5.39,0.00,11.09,0.20
Murcia,5.50,0.00,6.00,0.00,50.60,19.60,0.00,0.20,5.90,0.60,11.20,0.40
Pais_Vasco,9.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,67.30,22.40,0.00,0.00,1.20,0.00,0.00,0.00
Portuguese,6.01,0.00,7.71,0.00,47.55,22.32,0.90,0.10,5.01,0.00,9.71,0.70
Spaniards,6.50,0.00,3.00,0.00,53.00,23.00,0.00,0.00,3.60,0.00,10.80,0.10
Spanish,6.21,0.00,5.11,0.00,52.55,22.72,0.20,0.00,4.00,0.00,8.81,0.40
Valencia,6.81,0.00,3.00,0.00,55.46,22.22,0.00,0.00,2.40,0.00,9.91,0.20
```

Updated coordinates:



```
Portuguese,4.73,0.19,6.76,0.14,41.70,24.88,0.21,0.98,5.53,0.24,13.54,1.20
Spanish_Andalusia,5.70,0.22,4.38,0.16,47.02,24.67,0.40,0.17,4.99,0.10,11.79,0.39
Spanish_Aragon,5.86,0.08,3.39,0,48.45,25.57,0.34,0.17,3.80,0.08,12.21,0.15
Spanish_Asturias,6.23,0.04,5.04,0.39,48.59,23.26,0.34,0.66,4.45,0.00,10.52,0.50
Spanish_Baleares,6.00,0.10,2.70,0.40,43.77,27.09,0.24,0.10,4.74,0.22,15.33,0.33
Spanish_Basque,6.47,0.14,1.35,0.21,59.28,25.18,0.20,0.04,1.80,0.16,5.12,0.04
Spanish_Canarias,4.50,0.25,7.93,0.18,39.36,23.46,0.22,1.50,6.70,0.15,13.62,2.12
Spanish_Cantabria,5.07,0.39,3.00,0.04,48.31,27.20,0,0.53,3.31,0.20,11.75,0.22
Spanish_Castilla-Leon,5.43,0,4.31,0.20,45.13,25.39,0.22,0.24,5.29,0.13,13.30,0.35
Spanish_Catalonia,5.43,0.09,2.60,0.10,46.39,27.16,0.46,0.26,4.23,0.09,12.99,0.18
Spanish_Galicia,5.16,0.29,5.08,0.51,45.34,26.31,0.73,0.54,4.38,0,11.30,0.39
Spanish_La_Rioja,5.26,0.10,2.62,0,51.23,26.02,0.46,0.11,3.42,0.10,10.5,0.18
Spanish_Valencia,5.43,0.14,3.66,0.16,46.01,25.63,0.24,0.19,4.93,0.18,13.21,0.23
```

My results Original Spreadsheet:
*Distance to:*
*Duarte*

*8.17279022*
*Extremadura*

*8.20353582*
*Portuguese*

*8.30071684*
*Galicia*

*9.33250770*
*Baleares*

*10.50541289*
*Canarias*

*10.75572871*
*Murcia*

*10.83917432*
*Castilla_Y_Leon*

*12.28383084*
Spanish

12.60197207
Spaniards

12.64362685
Andalucia

12.68202271
Cataluna

14.25249803
Castilla_La_Mancha

14.46560403
Cantabria

14.99332852
Valencia

15.82213323
Aragon

29.70070201
Pais_Vasco




My results with the Updated Spreadsheet 

Distance to:
Duarte

4.86428823
Portuguese

5.60963457
Spanish_Canarias

6.56048779
Spanish_Castilla-Leon

6.81144625
Spanish_Galicia

7.27809041
Spanish_Valencia

7.42806839
Spanish_Andalusia

7.74020026
Spanish_Baleares

8.34568751
Spanish_Asturias

8.43749370
Spanish_Catalonia

8.88155955
Spanish_Aragon

9.45535298
Spanish_Cantabria

11.58249973
Spanish_La_Rioja

20.27506350
Spanish_Basque




My results with the two input data source combined

Distance to:
Duarte

4.86428823
Portuguese

5.60963457
Spanish_Canarias

6.56048779
Spanish_Castilla-Leon

6.81144625
Spanish_Galicia

7.27809041
Spanish_Valencia

7.42806839
Spanish_Andalusia

7.74020026
Spanish_Baleares

8.17279022
Extremadura

8.20353582
Portuguese

8.30071684
Galicia

8.34568751
Spanish_Asturias

8.43749370
Spanish_Catalonia

8.88155955
Spanish_Aragon

9.33250770
Baleares

9.45535298
Spanish_Cantabria

10.50541289
Canarias

10.75572871
Murcia

10.83917432
Castilla_Y_Leon

11.58249973
Spanish_La_Rioja

12.28383084
Spanish

12.60197207
Spaniards

12.64362685
Andalucia

12.68202271
Cataluna

14.25249803
Castilla_La_Mancha

14.46560403
Cantabria

----------


## Angela

Well, there's absolutely no doubt: I'm between Tuscan and North Italian. Again. :)

That odd single Corsican sample comes up again too. I'm not so sure about some of those "updated" samples for Dodecad.

Distance to:
Angela

3.74665397
Corsica

3.80336693
Tuscan:TSI30

4.54041848
N_Italy:HGDP01155

4.82873689
Tuscan:HGDP01162

5.20844507
Tuscan:HGDP01163

5.50959164
N_Italy:HGDP01172

5.53461832
Tuscan:HGDP01167

5.63808478
Tuscan:Tuscan

5.69737659
Tuscan:HGDP01168

5.85948803
N_Italy:HGDP01177

5.91498943
N_Italy:North_Italian

6.08139047
Tuscan:Tuscany

6.17873377
N_Italy:Emilia

6.22841874
N_Italy:N_Italian

6.32865705
Armenoi_Crete:I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete

6.44030279
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1285_Cancelleri a

6.46676117
Szólád:Szolad43

6.47233343
Tuscan:HGDP01166

6.49154065
Tuscan:HGDP01161

6.52548083
N_Italy:HGDP01174

6.53661992
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1287_Cancelleri a

6.62368388
N_Italy:Liguria

6.67395685
Tuscan:HGDP01164

6.82964860
N_Italy:HGDP01152

7.14240856
Tuscan:HGDP01169




I guess that's what happens when you're a mix from two different genetic areas even if they're geographically not too distant from one another. I do wish I had my father's sample. I wonder if those mountain people are more "northern" than the regular Emilia sample?

----------


## Salento

> Here is the difference of where the raw data files plot represented on the 3D PCA.


... wondering if they’re confusing Foca with San Foca.

San Foca is in Puglia ... (Marina di Melendugno (LE) Salento) ...

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Running ancient and modern K12 together following Jovialis suggestion in post 2 (Thanks Jovialis again). I get close distances (posted < 10 rounded) with the Roman C6 cluster same as the Dodecad K7 distances. Overall, Dodecad K7 and K12 results are very consistent.

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani

2.59038607
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R56_Villa_Magna

2.76190152
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R52_Villa_Magna

3.27177322
E_Med_C5:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R122_S_Ercolano_Ne cropolis_Ostia

3.34701359
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R35_Celio

3.56228943
S_Italy:Campania

3.83059103
S_Italy:Abruzzo

3.84983117
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R131_Via_Paisiello_ Necropolis

4.03985458
Sicily:Sicily

4.10471680
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R835_Civitanova_Mar che

4.16370028
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1290_Villa_Magn a

4.18976133
R437:IA_Mediterranean_C6:Latin_Prenestini_Tribe_o_ Palestrina_Selicata

4.32090268
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R973_Tivoli_Pala zzo_Cianti

4.40341913
Szólád:Szolad40

4.54783465
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R49_Centocelle_Necr opolis

4.57668002
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R117_S_Erc olano_Necropolis_Ostia

4.82952379
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R65_Villa_Magna

4.83867751
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R54_Villa_Magna

5.03103369
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R836_Civitanova_Mar che

5.08341421
Collegno:Collegno121

5.10995108
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R57_Villa_Magna

5.30245226
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R47_Centocelle_Necr opolis

5.32897739
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R59_Villa_Magna

5.43089311
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R969_Tivoli_Pala zzo_Cianti

5.46635162
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R64_Villa_Magna

5.50746766
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R121_S_Erc olano_Necropolis_Ostia

5.68175149
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R107 _Crypta_Balbi

5.70777540
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R113_Via_Paisiello_ Necropolis

5.80090510
Sicily:S_Italian_Sicilian

5.85659507
S_Italy:Calabria

5.90403252
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R118_S_Erc olano_Necropolis_Ostia

6.01850480
Sicily:Sicilian

6.04601522
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R136_Marcellino_&_P ietro

6.21821518
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R58_Villa_Magna

6.30021809
S_Italy:Apulia

6.46672251
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R1544_Necropolis_of _Monte_Agnese

6.47651913
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazi_Jews

6.74800711
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R436_Palestrina

6.76732591
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R60_Villa_Magna

6.77646663
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R53_Villa_Magna

7.04316676
C_Italy:Marche

7.20115963
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R120_S_Erc olano_Necropolis_Ostia

7.28579440
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1283_Cancelleri a

7.44391026
C_Italy:C_Italian

7.55757898
Crusader_Pit:SI53

7.62057741
E_Med_C5:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R32_Mausole_di_Aug usto

7.65791512
C_Italy:Lazio

8.11539894
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R970_Tivoli_Pala zzo_Cianti

8.21912404
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R137_Marcellino_&_P ietro

8.36581735
E_Med_C5:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R30_Mausole_di_Aug usto

8.85745449
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R50_Centocelle_Necropolis

9.01662354
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1287_Cancelleri a

9.03374230
Foca

9.04327927
Athens

9.04979005
C_Greek

9.08190509
Collegno:Collegno25

9.08267582
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R36_Celio

9.08880080
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R111_Via_Paisiello_ Necropolis

9.26807963
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R114_Via_Paisiello_Necropol is

9.27144541
Collegno:Collegno110

9.42151262
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R125_Casale_del_Dol ce

9.64176851
Scythian:scy192

9.64398258
Szólád:Szolad19

9.70223686
Izmir

9.80278022
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazi

9.83474962
Scythian:scy300

9.94731119
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1285_Cancelleri a

9.97097789
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R1549_Monterotondo

9.98721683
Tuscan:HGDP01169

10.00080497
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R51_Centocelle_Necr opolis

10.29666451
Szólád:Szolad36

10.34941544
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazy_Jews

10.36353704
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R45_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis

10.45749014
N_Italy:Romagna



Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 0.5152% / 0.51524368 | ADC: 0.25x

36.6
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R56_Villa_Magna



35.0
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R52_Villa_Magna



19.0
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R835_Civitanova_Mar che



6.6
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R35_Celio



1.2
Natufian:I1069_Natufian_Nat5_Raqefet_Cave_Israel



1.0
Levant_N:I1704_AG89_1_Early_LPPNB



0.4
Natufian:I1690_Natufian_Nat6_Raqefet_Cave_Israel



0.2
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R45_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Well, there's absolutely no doubt: I'm between Tuscan and North Italian. Again. :)
> 
> That odd single Corsican sample comes up again too. I'm not so sure about some of those "updated" samples for Dodecad.
> 
> Distance to:
> Angela
> 
> 3.74665397
> Corsica
> ...



You're most likely here, even although by eye it is really difficult to guess the exact location.






If you want know your exact position you can use the coordinates below and your coordinates with https://vahaduo.github.io/custompca/

#1


```
C_Italy:C_Italian,4.80,0.00,2.30,0.00,34.83,17.12,0.10,0.00,8.71,0.00,32.13,0.00
C_Italy:Lazio,6.725,0,2.67,0.0525,31.7,19.8175,0.2575,0.07,9.785,0.1725,28.747,0
C_Italy:Marche,6.421,0.082,2.38,0.048,32.91,18.72,0.294,0.267,9.802,0,29.042,0.034
Corsica,4.812,0,2.998,0,39.95,17.762,0.09,0,8.306,0.064,25.994,0.024
Aosta_Valley,5.817,0.055,1.62,0.1424,40.6528,29.9942,0.2457,0.052857,4.298,0.03,16.98,0.111
N_Italy:Emilia,6.13,0,1.15,0.1801,37.614,22.757,0.14,0.107,7.396,0.25,24.22,0.055
N_Italy:FriuliVG,5.44,0.278,1.174,0.014,34.924,29.32,0.076,0,7.032,0,21.72,0.022
N_Italy:HGDP01147,3.37,0,0.67,0,41.17,27.3,0,0,4.17,0.07,23.25,0
N_Italy:HGDP01151,5.45,1.55,0,0,37.13,28.15,0,0,1.28,0,26.44,0
N_Italy:HGDP01152,3.41,0,1.18,0,41.02,24.23,0.14,0,7.19,0,22.82,0
N_Italy:HGDP01153,5.85,0,0.67,0,45.37,20.75,0,0,7.09,0,20.27,0
N_Italy:HGDP01154,5.34,0.01,2.36,0.16,38.83,27.63,0,0,6.57,0.26,18.83,0
N_Italy:HGDP01155,4.43,0,1.13,0.93,43.74,20.72,0,0,5.12,0,23.93,0
N_Italy:HGDP01156,6.07,0.04,0.66,0.29,46.21,19.12,0,0,5.77,0,21.84,0
N_Italy:HGDP01157,3.67,0,0.67,0.26,42.48,24.87,0,0,5.41,0,22.65,0
N_Italy:HGDP01171,6.11,0,0.72,0,44.48,21.21,0.88,0,5.95,0,20.65,0
N_Italy:HGDP01172,5.42,0,2.99,0,41.74,22.09,0,0,5.41,0,22.35,0
N_Italy:HGDP01173,4.4,0,1.23,0.45,42.09,24.6,0,0,6.61,0,20.62,0
N_Italy:HGDP01174,5.57,0,0.8,0,43.43,21.14,0,0,7.33,0,21.74,0
N_Italy:HGDP01177,1.68,0,0,0,43.52,23,0,0,5.53,0,26.27,0
N_Italy:Liguria,5.1,0.05,2.014,0.0922,37.89,23.225,0.2477,0.053,7.89,0.048,23.39,0
N_Italy:Lombardy,4.749,0.123,1.119,0.039,39.628,25.077,0.166,0.013,6.41,0.026,22.618,0.0266
N_Italy:N_Italian,5.69,0.00,0.90,0.00,41.16,23.68,0.20,0.00,5.59,0.00,22.78,0.00
N_Italy:North_Italian,4.50,0.00,0.70,0.00,44.04,22.02,0.00,0.00,5.81,0.00,22.92,0.00
N_Italy:O_Italian,6.21,0.00,1.10,0.00,33.53,21.82,0.00,0.20,7.81,0.00,28.53,0.80
N_Italy:Piedmont,5.92,0.132,1.729,0.085,37.82,26.0195,0.035,0.035,6.7275,0.02395,21.37,0.1
N_Italy:Romagna,6.08,0,1.87,0.13,34.66,20.98,0.1,0,8.99,0,27.19,0
N_Italy:Trentino,4.792,0.216,0.726,0.044,38.714,29.792,0,0,5.468,0.02,20.222,0
N_Italy:Veneto,5.443,0.0427,1.433,0.17818,36.93,27.16,0.062,0,5.728,0.15,22.83,0.03
S_Italy:Abruzzo,7.586,0.0283,3.225,0.0383,29.12,16.1,0,0.0783,10.91,0.316,32.598,0
S_Italy:Apulia,7.382,0.32,2.812,0.336,26.188,17.186,0.274,0.266,11.314,0.412,33.356,0.154
S_Italy:Calabria,7.006,0.1308,4.1825,0.0759,27.005,11.44083,0.2616,0.5983,13.52416,0.22,35.4525,0.0975
S_Italy:Campania,7.065,0.086,2.818,0.085,28.905,13.727,0.111,0.334,12.32,0.02,34.342,0.111
Sicily:S_Italian_Sicilian,5.50,0.10,2.50,0.00,29.90,11.80,0.50,0.70,12.50,0.00,36.50,0.00
Sicily:Sicilian,4.50,0.00,4.10,0.00,30.03,11.91,0.10,0.70,11.91,0.00,36.54,0.20
Sicily:Sicily,7.313,0.482,4.594,0.101,27.216,13.451,0.249,0.653,12.095,0.047,33.163,0.635
Tuscan:HGDP01161,2.01,0,0,0,39.04,18.95,0.52,0,8.95,0,30.54,0
Tuscan:HGDP01162,6.23,0,0,0,37.95,18.65,1.01,0.58,6.77,0,28.82,0
Tuscan:HGDP01163,7.23,0,1.78,0,36.8,19.55,0.48,0,6.86,0,27.29,0
Tuscan:HGDP01164,5.9,0,1.18,0,35.8,20.99,0,0.21,8.73,0,27.2,0
Tuscan:HGDP01166,3.69,0,0,0,37.8,19.51,0,0,6.56,0.76,31.69,0
Tuscan:HGDP01167,6.76,0,2.8,0,36.61,18.41,0.64,0,7.37,1.13,26.28,0
Tuscan:HGDP01168,3.02,0,0,0,39.05,18.74,0,0,7.24,0.84,30.87,0.25
Tuscan:HGDP01169,4.79,0.11,0,0,38.06,16.65,0,0,9.1,0.47,30.82,0
Tuscan:TSI30,5.01,0.00,0.80,0.00,38.78,19.34,0.10,0.00,7.31,0.00,28.66,0.00
Tuscan:Tuscan,4.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,37.86,18.68,0.50,0.00,7.19,0.50,30.47,0.00
Tuscan:Tuscany,6.12,0.049,1.21,0.139,36.889,21.811,0.157,0.055,8.206,0,25.364,0
```

#2



```
C_Italy:C_Italian,4.80,0.00,2.30,0.00,34.83,17.12,0.10,0.00,8.71,0.00,32.13,0.00
C_Italy:Lazio,6.725,0,2.67,0.0525,31.7,19.8175,0.2575,0.07,9.785,0.1725,28.747,0
C_Italy:Marche,6.421,0.082,2.38,0.048,32.91,18.72,0.294,0.267,9.802,0,29.042,0.034
Corsica,4.812,0,2.998,0,39.95,17.762,0.09,0,8.306,0.064,25.994,0.024
Aosta_Valley,5.817,0.055,1.62,0.1424,40.6528,29.9942,0.2457,0.052857,4.298,0.03,16.98,0.111
N_Italy:Emilia,6.13,0,1.15,0.1801,37.614,22.757,0.14,0.107,7.396,0.25,24.22,0.055
N_Italy:FriuliVG,5.44,0.278,1.174,0.014,34.924,29.32,0.076,0,7.032,0,21.72,0.022
N_Italy:Liguria,5.1,0.05,2.014,0.0922,37.89,23.225,0.2477,0.053,7.89,0.048,23.39,0
N_Italy:Lombardy,4.749,0.123,1.119,0.039,39.628,25.077,0.166,0.013,6.41,0.026,22.618,0.0266
N_Italy:N_Italian,5.69,0.00,0.90,0.00,41.16,23.68,0.20,0.00,5.59,0.00,22.78,0.00
N_Italy:North_Italian,4.50,0.00,0.70,0.00,44.04,22.02,0.00,0.00,5.81,0.00,22.92,0.00
N_Italy:O_Italian,6.21,0.00,1.10,0.00,33.53,21.82,0.00,0.20,7.81,0.00,28.53,0.80
N_Italy:Piedmont,5.92,0.132,1.729,0.085,37.82,26.0195,0.035,0.035,6.7275,0.02395,21.37,0.1
N_Italy:Romagna,6.08,0,1.87,0.13,34.66,20.98,0.1,0,8.99,0,27.19,0
N_Italy:Trentino,4.792,0.216,0.726,0.044,38.714,29.792,0,0,5.468,0.02,20.222,0
N_Italy:Veneto,5.443,0.0427,1.433,0.17818,36.93,27.16,0.062,0,5.728,0.15,22.83,0.03
S_Italy:Abruzzo,7.586,0.0283,3.225,0.0383,29.12,16.1,0,0.0783,10.91,0.316,32.598,0
S_Italy:Apulia,7.382,0.32,2.812,0.336,26.188,17.186,0.274,0.266,11.314,0.412,33.356,0.154
S_Italy:Calabria,7.006,0.1308,4.1825,0.0759,27.005,11.44083,0.2616,0.5983,13.52416,0.22,35.4525,0.0975
S_Italy:Campania,7.065,0.086,2.818,0.085,28.905,13.727,0.111,0.334,12.32,0.02,34.342,0.111
Sicily:S_Italian_Sicilian,5.50,0.10,2.50,0.00,29.90,11.80,0.50,0.70,12.50,0.00,36.50,0.00
Sicily:Sicilian,4.50,0.00,4.10,0.00,30.03,11.91,0.10,0.70,11.91,0.00,36.54,0.20
Sicily:Sicily,7.313,0.482,4.594,0.101,27.216,13.451,0.249,0.653,12.095,0.047,33.163,0.635
Tuscan:TSI30,5.01,0.00,0.80,0.00,38.78,19.34,0.10,0.00,7.31,0.00,28.66,0.00
Tuscan:Tuscan,4.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,37.86,18.68,0.50,0.00,7.19,0.50,30.47,0.00
Tuscan:Tuscany,6.12,0.049,1.21,0.139,36.889,21.811,0.157,0.055,8.206,0,25.364,0
Swiss_Italian,3.9175,0.0825,1.1025,0,39.8525,28.55,0.185,0.0625,5.7975,0,20.45,0
Sardinian,0,0,4.61,0,56.43,7.79,0,0,8.75,0.04,22.34,0
```

----------


## Carlos

#13

Actualized
Distance to:
Carlos

2.73996350
Spanish_Galicia

2.77838082
Spanish_Castilla-Leon

2.93168893
Spanish_Valencia

3.42576999
Spanish_Catalonia

3.92200204
Spanish_Baleares

4.04460134
Spanish_Andalusia

4.52204600
Spanish_Cantabria

4.57878805
Spanish_Aragon

4.65425612
Portuguese

6.14560819
Spanish_Asturias

7.59904599
Spanish_La_Rioja

7.95161619
Spanish_Canarias

17.33454355
Spanish_Basque



Old
Distance to:
Carlos

5.78651017
Galicia

6.55386146
Baleares

6.75678178
Extremadura

7.23678105
Portuguese

8.58027389
Castilla_Y_Leon

9.36307108
Cataluna

9.74992820
Spaniards

9.82258113
Murcia

9.98018537
Spanish

11.62940669
Cantabria

11.72341674
Andalucia

11.76830914
Canarias

12.23360536
Castilla_La_Mancha

12.42888169
Valencia

13.37636348
Aragon

27.44301550
Pais_Vasco






K12b ancient


Target: Juan
Distance: 0.7870% / 0.78700328 | ADC: 0.25x

24.6
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10892



24.4
France_BA_NIED



23.2
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10895



14.4
MX277_Switzerland_LN



5.2
GalloRomanCeltMixIberia_I10866



3.4
I3574_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE



2.4
Roman-SoldierFN_2



2.0
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_119



0.2
France_BA_BIS385



0.2
RISE524_Kapova_cave_Russia_~2000_years




Who is this man?

Target: MX277_Switzerland_LN
Distance: 2.4300% / 2.42998624

53.6
Spanish_Cantabria



23.8
PL_Mazovia



18.8
Spanish_Basque



3.4
Algerian



0.4
Sandawe_He

----------


## Archetype0ne

Ancient: Szolad consisted with other calculators.



Modern: Albanian North




Thanks for this Jovialis.
Probably one of the better calculators I have used.



Do you know who these Szolad 37,31,36,43 are?
The above calculation was with both ancient and modern samples included.

----------


## Regio X

> You're most likely here, even although by eye it is really difficult to guess the exact location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want know your exact position you can use the coordinates below and your coordinates with https://vahaduo.github.io/custompca/
> 
> ...


Nice tool!

#1

K12b
RegioX_FTDNA
RegioX_23andMeV4
Father_23andMeV4
Mother_23andMeV4



ED: Friuli falls approximately in between my mother an my mother-in-law. The position of my mother-in-law doesn't seem to make much sense, given her ancestry: 75% TV and only 25% UD.

----------


## torzio



----------


## Carlos

With Spanish and italians samples


Target: Carlos
Distance: 1.2637% / 1.26365321


37.6
Spanish_Cantabria




29.8
Portuguese




23.6
Spanish_Galicia




8.6
N_Italy:HGDP01151




0.4
Spanish_Basque





Distance to:
Carlos

2.73996350
Spanish_Galicia

2.77838082
Spanish_Castilla-Leon

2.93168893
Spanish_Valencia

3.42576999
Spanish_Catalonia

3.92200204
Spanish_Baleares

4.04460134
Spanish_Andalusia

4.52204600
Spanish_Cantabria

4.57878805
Spanish_Aragon

4.65425612
Portuguese

6.14560819
Spanish_Asturias

7.55008289
N_Italy:Aosta_Valley

7.59904599
Spanish_La_Rioja

7.95161619
Spanish_Canarias

9.29647245
N_Italy:HGDP01154

9.53695444
N_Italy:HGDP01173

10.50653606
N_Italy:HGDP01171

10.82879033
N_Italy:HGDP01153

10.90813458
N_Italy:Trentino

10.91378486
N_Italy:HGDP01172

10.96216220
N_Italy:HGDP01157

11.56124128
N_Italy:N_Italian

----------


## Pax Augusta

> ED: Friuli falls approximately in between my mother an my mother-in-law. The position of my mother-in-law doesn't seem to make much sense, given her ancestry: 75% TV and only 25% UD.


Try a PCA with this Regio

#2



```
C_Italy:C_Italian,4.80,0.00,2.30,0.00,34.83,17.12,0.10,0.00,8.71,0.00,32.13,0.00
C_Italy:Lazio,6.725,0,2.67,0.0525,31.7,19.8175,0.2575,0.07,9.785,0.1725,28.747,0
C_Italy:Marche,6.421,0.082,2.38,0.048,32.91,18.72,0.294,0.267,9.802,0,29.042,0.034
Corsica,4.812,0,2.998,0,39.95,17.762,0.09,0,8.306,0.064,25.994,0.024
Aosta_Valley,5.817,0.055,1.62,0.1424,40.6528,29.9942,0.2457,0.052857,4.298,0.03,16.98,0.111
N_Italy:Emilia,6.13,0,1.15,0.1801,37.614,22.757,0.14,0.107,7.396,0.25,24.22,0.055
N_Italy:FriuliVG,5.44,0.278,1.174,0.014,34.924,29.32,0.076,0,7.032,0,21.72,0.022
N_Italy:Liguria,5.1,0.05,2.014,0.0922,37.89,23.225,0.2477,0.053,7.89,0.048,23.39,0
N_Italy:Lombardy,4.749,0.123,1.119,0.039,39.628,25.077,0.166,0.013,6.41,0.026,22.618,0.0266
N_Italy:N_Italian,5.69,0.00,0.90,0.00,41.16,23.68,0.20,0.00,5.59,0.00,22.78,0.00
N_Italy:North_Italian,4.50,0.00,0.70,0.00,44.04,22.02,0.00,0.00,5.81,0.00,22.92,0.00
N_Italy:O_Italian,6.21,0.00,1.10,0.00,33.53,21.82,0.00,0.20,7.81,0.00,28.53,0.80
N_Italy:Piedmont,5.92,0.132,1.729,0.085,37.82,26.0195,0.035,0.035,6.7275,0.02395,21.37,0.1
N_Italy:Romagna,6.08,0,1.87,0.13,34.66,20.98,0.1,0,8.99,0,27.19,0
N_Italy:Trentino,4.792,0.216,0.726,0.044,38.714,29.792,0,0,5.468,0.02,20.222,0
N_Italy:Veneto,5.443,0.0427,1.433,0.17818,36.93,27.16,0.062,0,5.728,0.15,22.83,0.03
S_Italy:Abruzzo,7.586,0.0283,3.225,0.0383,29.12,16.1,0,0.0783,10.91,0.316,32.598,0
S_Italy:Apulia,7.382,0.32,2.812,0.336,26.188,17.186,0.274,0.266,11.314,0.412,33.356,0.154
S_Italy:Calabria,7.006,0.1308,4.1825,0.0759,27.005,11.44083,0.2616,0.5983,13.52416,0.22,35.4525,0.0975
S_Italy:Campania,7.065,0.086,2.818,0.085,28.905,13.727,0.111,0.334,12.32,0.02,34.342,0.111
Sicily:S_Italian_Sicilian,5.50,0.10,2.50,0.00,29.90,11.80,0.50,0.70,12.50,0.00,36.50,0.00
Sicily:Sicilian,4.50,0.00,4.10,0.00,30.03,11.91,0.10,0.70,11.91,0.00,36.54,0.20
Sicily:Sicily,7.313,0.482,4.594,0.101,27.216,13.451,0.249,0.653,12.095,0.047,33.163,0.635
Tuscan:TSI30,5.01,0.00,0.80,0.00,38.78,19.34,0.10,0.00,7.31,0.00,28.66,0.00
Tuscan:Tuscan,4.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,37.86,18.68,0.50,0.00,7.19,0.50,30.47,0.00
Tuscan:Tuscany,6.12,0.049,1.21,0.139,36.889,21.811,0.157,0.055,8.206,0,25.364,0
Swiss_Italian,3.9175,0.0825,1.1025,0,39.8525,28.55,0.185,0.0625,5.7975,0,20.45,0
Sardinian,0,0,4.61,0,56.43,7.79,0,0,8.75,0.04,22.34,0
```

----------


## Jovialis

^^Here is mine:

----------


## Regio X

> ED: Friuli falls approximately in between my mother an my mother-in-law. The position of my mother-in-law doesn't seem to make much sense, given her ancestry: 75% TV and only 25% UD.


Erratum: Friuli is more or less in between my father (not mother) and mother-in-law.




> Try a PCA with this Regio
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C_Italy:C_Italian,4.80,0.00,2.30,0.00,34.83,17.12,0.10,0.00,8.71,0.00,32.13,0.00
> C_Italy:Lazio,6.725,0,2.67,0.0525,31.7,19.8175,0.2575,0.07,9.785,0.1725,28.747,0
> ...


I don't see much change.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Erratum: Friuli is more or less in between my father (not mother) and mother-in-law.
> 
> I don't see much change.



Of course, there are no major changes. In the second there are also the Sardinians and it must come out to you too as it appeared to Jovialis.

----------


## Carlos

#1

Target: Carlos
Distance: 1.1317% / 1.13174789 | ADC: 0.25x

34.8
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R63_Villa_Magna



28.6
France_BA:NIED



13.0
Crusader_Pit:SI40



7.2
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R105_Crypta_Bal bi



7.2
Iberia_Caliphate:I7457



5.0
France_BA:BIS385



4.2
Visigoth:I12164





Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.2187% / 0.21870368

16.8
France_BA



14.6
Visigoth



13.4
Remedello



10.4
Collegno



9.4
R475



7.4
Iberia_Caliphate



4.4
Sicily_Beaker



4.2
Gallic_IA



3.8
C_Italy_N_C2



2.6
Latini



2.2
European_C7



2.0
N_African_C3



1.8
British-Celt



1.6
R104



1.4
Ashkelon



1.4
Unetice_EBA



0.6
Corded_Ware_LN



0.6
Nordic_LN



0.4
Andronovo



0.4
Nordic_BA



0.2
Iran_N



0.2
Sintashta_MBA



0.2
Vascones





#2

Target: Carlos
Distance: 1.0328% / 1.03284624 | ADC: 0.25x

63.0
Spanish:Galicia



24.2
Spanish:Cantabria



12.0
N_Italy:HGDP01151



0.8
Mozabite



Target: Carlos
Distance: 1.7411% / 1.74113181 | ADC: 0.5x

78.4
Spanish:Galicia



9.8
Spanish:Castilla-Leon



6.6
N_Italy:HGDP01151



5.2
Baleares



Distance to:
Carlos

2.73996350
Spanish:Galicia

2.77838082
Spanish:Castilla-Leon

2.93168893
Spanish:Valencia

3.42576999
Spanish:Catalonia

3.92200204
Baleares

4.04460134
Spanish:Andalusia

4.52204600
Spanish:Cantabria

4.57878805
Spanish:Aragon

6.14560819
Spanish:Asturias

7.23678105
Portuguese

7.55008289
N_Italy:Aosta_Valley

7.59904599
Spanish:La_Rioja

7.95161619
Canarias

9.29647245
N_Italy:HGDP01154

9.53695444
N_Italy:HGDP01173

10.12459937
Swiss_Italian

10.50653606
N_Italy:HGDP01171

10.82879033
N_Italy:HGDP01153

10.90813458
N_Italy:Trentino

10.91378486
N_Italy:HGDP01172

10.96216220
N_Italy:HGDP01157

11.56124128
N_Italy:N_Italian

11.57438119
N_Italy:HGDP01147

11.70511000
N_Italy:HGDP01174

11.73250230
N_Italy:Piedmont

11.75522012
N_Italy:North_Italian

11.84276934
N_Italy:Lombardy

11.92969404
N_Italy:HGDP01152

12.49742774
N_Italy:HGDP01156

12.68043769
French:

12.89952325
N_Italy:HGDP01155

13.04782741
French:2

13.10511280
N_Italy:Veneto

13.79696728
N_Italy:Liguria

14.32640485
N_Italy:FriuliVG

14.75908300
N_Italy:Emilia

14.88287943
N_Italy:HGDP01177

16.16249053
N_Italy:HGDP01151

16.35820895
Bavarian

16.42307736
Tuscan:Tuscany

17.01553514
Corsica

17.33454355
Spanish:Basque

----------


## Stuvanè

from post #23 (coordinates/regio by Pax)

----------


## Duarte

Distance to:
Duarte

4.86428823
Portuguese(updated)

5.60963457
Canarias

6.56048779
Spanish:Castilla-Leon

6.81144625
Spanish:Galicia

7.27809041
Spanish:Valencia

7.42806839
Spanish:Andalusia

7.51741312
Iberia_Caliphate:I12514

7.74020026
Baleares

7.79453013
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R63_Villa_Magna

7.87062895
Roman-SoldierFN_2

8.20353582
Portuguese(original)

8.34568751
Spanish:Asturias

8.43749370
Spanish:Catalonia

8.57093927
Crusader_Pit:SI40

8.88155955
Spanish:Aragon

8.99556557
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R110_Crypta_Bal bi

9.16999455
European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1289_Cancelleria

9.45535298
Spanish:Cantabria

9.68139453
etruscan:Iron_Age_European:R474_Civitavecchia

9.70848598
Iberia_Caliphate:I7457

9.77754570
Iberia_Caliphate:I12515

9.85898575
France_BA:NIED

10.26428760
Iberia_Caliphate:I7498

10.28605367
European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R105_Crypta_Bal bi

10.32874145
collegno:Collegno94

----------


## lacreme

My Greek friend's results, he seems to be very close with Collegno 110 on the 2D PCA and on the 3D version he is just a bit "lower" than the sample but other than that, almost in the same coordinates . Does anyone have the sample's coordinates for other calculators ? It's long gone from gedmatch...







and his distance to modern and ancient samples


```
Distance to:
CHRIS

3.66222610
Foca

4.28588381
Crusader_Pit:SI53

4.39839380
S_Italy:Apulia

4.63219171
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R57_Villa_Magna

4.90668931
Izmir

5.05022772
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R973_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

5.34406213
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R54_Villa_Magna

5.56840193
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R53_Villa_Magna

5.62346868
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R436_Palestrina

5.63193572
C_Greek

5.64285389
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R49_Centocelle_Necropolis

5.74813883
Athens

5.82512661
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R1544_Necropolis_of_Monte_Agnese

5.84396284
S_Italy:Abruzzo

6.12218915
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R64_Villa_Magna

6.14947152
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R58_Villa_Magna

6.29856333
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R65_Villa_Magna

6.30786018
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R836_Civitanova_Marche

6.48573049
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R136_Marcellino_&_Pietro

6.49915733
S_Italy:Campania

6.92205172
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R59_Villa_Magna

6.97249597
Collegno:Collegno110

6.99639907
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R1290_Villa_Magna

7.01883074
Sicily:Sicily

7.21210094
Crete

7.29782844
E_Med_C5:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R122_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

7.37931569
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R114_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

7.43180328
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R60_Villa_Magna

7.45076506
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R56_Villa_Magna

7.68028645
Peloponnese

7.91697543
E_Med_C5:Imperial_Rome:R69_ANAS

8.10577572
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R969_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

8.11352574
Mediterranean_C6:Medieval_C_Italy:R970_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

8.19114766
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R35_Celio

8.19899384
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazi_Jews

8.21347673
E_Med_C5:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R32_Mausole_di_Augusto

8.26273562
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R117_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

8.28130319
S_Italy:Calabria

8.31496843
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R125_Casale_del_Dolce

8.33062423
Sicily:S_Italian_Sicilian

8.39031585
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R131_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

8.43552014
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R121_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

8.56914815
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R835_Civitanova_Marche

8.83660568
Sicily:Sicilian

8.95088264
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R51_Centocelle_Necropolis

8.95756105
Collegno:Collegno121

9.01973392
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazy_Jews

9.02840517
Mediterranean_C6:Late_Antiquity_Mediterranean:R107_Crypta_Balbi

9.02989479
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R47_Centocelle_Necropolis

9.06676348
Mediterranean_C6:Imperial_Rome:R137_Marcellino_&_Pietro


```

----------


## Jovialis

I have re-organized and labeled Olalde et al 2019 to work best with the 3D PCA:



```
C_Iberia_CA_Stp:EHU001_El_Hundido_Monasterio_de_Rodilla_Burgos_Castilla_y_León_Spain,7.71,0,1.04,0,46.41,37.24,2.87,0,0,0,4.54,0.18
C_Iberia_CA_Stp:EHU002_El_Hundido_Monasterio_de_Rodilla_Burgos_Castilla_y_León_Spain,6.59,0,1.11,0,53.6,30.87,0.29,0,0.89,0,5.92,0.72
NW_Iberia_Meso:I0843_La_Braña-Arintero_León_Castilla_y_León_Spain,0,0.78,0,3.3,31.13,61.42,2.28,0,0,0,0,1.09
NE_Iberia_MLN:I10277_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,3.41,0,73.59,10.33,0,0,6.85,0.29,5.03,0.5
NE_Iberia_MLN:I10278_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,5.8,0.34,73.11,8.32,0,0,5.32,0.06,7.05,0
NE_Iberia_MLN:I10280_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0.42,0.79,1.49,73.6,10.04,0,0.3,6.44,0.23,6.69,0
NE_Iberia_MLN:I10282_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,8.02,0,0,0,77.12,0,0,0,0,2.35,6.78,5.73
NE_Iberia_MLN:I10283_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,4.37,1.96,71.28,1.58,0,0,5.73,0,14.64,0.43
NE_Iberia_MLN:I10284_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,1.79,0.19,72.81,7.95,0,1.25,4.29,0,11.72,0
NE_Iberia_MLN:I10285_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,4.76,0.26,69.71,14.43,0,0,5.56,0,5.28,0
NE_Iberia_MLN:I10286_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0.19,1.76,0.87,77.84,14.66,0.55,0,1.03,0,3.1,0
NE_Iberia_MLN:I10287_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,3.53,0,70.28,8.65,0.07,0,6.03,0,11.01,0.41
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10851_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,7.04,0,0,0,39.28,30.1,1.85,2.44,5.97,0,13.33,0
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10852_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,7.32,0,3.77,0,43.67,27.11,1.41,0.37,5.94,0,9.37,1.03
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10853_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,3.61,0,6.44,0,38.24,26,1.37,0,6.47,0,17.25,0.63
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10854_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,23.04,0,30.67,15.9,0,0,7.94,16.12,6.34,0
NE_Iberia_RomP_out:I10865_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,4.53,0.41,13.37,2.9,39.41,17.74,0,0,8.14,0.03,13.48,0
NE_Iberia_RomP_out:I10866_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,4.02,0.48,8.95,0,39.73,28.49,0.11,2.53,6.47,0,6.62,2.62
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10892_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,5.59,0.26,3.58,0.41,44.49,24.42,0.33,1.2,5.21,0,14.35,0.16
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10895_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,3.18,0.37,5.23,0.41,43.22,25.89,0,0.6,6.19,0,14.57,0.33
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10897_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,4.57,0,2.93,0,41.45,32.06,1.14,0,0.42,2.81,13.08,1.52
SE_Iberia_Meso:I10899_Cueva_de_la_Carigüela_Piñar_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,0,3.27,0,3.49,36.25,48.95,6.25,0,0,0.11,0,1.68
SW_Iberia_BA:I10939_Bray_Cave_Gibraltar_Gibraltar,4.45,1.88,6.16,0,54.87,19.05,0,0,5.55,0.92,7,0.12
SW_Iberia_BA:I10940_Bray_Cave_Gibraltar_Gibraltar,0,7.23,1.77,0,61.38,23.57,0,0.51,5.18,0.36,0,0
SW_Iberia_BA:I10941_Bray_Cave_Gibraltar_Gibraltar,0,0.41,1.99,0,57.55,23.23,0,0,5.52,0.53,10.17,0.59
SW_Iberia_EN:I10942_Europa_1_Gibraltar_Gibraltar,0,0,4.85,0,69.07,4.29,0,0.61,7.01,0.74,13.44,0
N_Iberia_MLN:I11248_Jentillarri_Enirio-Aralar_Gipuzkoa_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,2.82,0.25,71.35,15.74,0,0.19,4.63,0,5.02,0
N_Iberia_MLN:I11249_Jentillarri_Enirio-Aralar_Gipuzkoa_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,2.2,1.13,71.03,16.83,0,0,6.58,0,2.17,0.06
N_Iberia_MLN:I11300_Jentillarri_Enirio-Aralar_Gipuzkoa_Basque_Country_Spain,0.04,0,0,0,70.41,16.08,0,0,7.47,0,6,0
N_Iberia_MLN:I11301_Jentillarri_Enirio-Aralar_Gipuzkoa_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,5.52,0,71.17,15.6,0.74,0,3.88,0,3.1,0
NE_Iberia_MLN:I11303_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,3.64,0,0,67.9,0.37,0,0,8.76,0,18.2,1.14
NE_Iberia_MLN:I11304_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,5.78,0,76.11,13.17,0,0,4.15,0,0.78,0
NE_Iberia_MLN:I11305_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,4.29,0.78,71.72,5.81,0,0,6.65,0,10.75,0
NE_Iberia_MLN:I11306_Cova_de_la_Guineu_Font-rubí_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,1.4,0,70.02,12.54,0,0,7.23,0,8.81,0
SW_Iberia_CA:I11592_Bolores_Torres_Vedras_Lisboa_Portugal,0,0,4.97,0,70.97,9.17,0.08,0,4.14,0.67,9.08,0.93
SW_Iberia_CA:I11599_Cabeço_da_Arruda_I_Torres_Vedras_Lisboa_Portugal,0,0,3.73,0.52,69.73,11.42,0,0.17,6.28,0.41,6.7,1.02
SW_Iberia_CA:I11601_Cabeço_da_Arruda_I_Torres_Vedras_Lisboa_Portugal,0,0,3.62,0,67.12,15.98,0,0,6.01,0,6,1.27
SW_Iberia_CA:I11604_Tholos_of_Paimogo_I__Lourinhã_Lisboa_Portugal,0,0.92,3.76,0,68.16,21.82,0,0,0,0,5.34,0
SW_Iberia_CA:I11605_Tholos_of_Paimogo_I__Lourinhã_Lisboa_Portugal,0,0,1.45,0.74,69.76,15.09,0.75,0,6.62,0.17,5.39,0.03
SW_Iberia_CA:I11614_Bolores_Torres_Vedras_Lisboa_Portugal,0,0,6.05,0,68.34,8.91,0,0.16,6.12,0,9.12,1.3
NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL:I12029_Pla_de_l'Horta_Sarrià_de_Ter_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,7.08,0,0,0,47.73,30.61,6.68,0,0,0,7.9,0
NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL:I12030_Pla_de_l'Horta_Sarrià_de_Ter_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,6.23,0,8.27,0,33.19,19.13,3.15,0,10.5,0,17.72,1.82
NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL:I12031_Pla_de_l'Horta_Sarrià_de_Ter_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,3.82,0,0.34,0,31.49,36.06,1.24,0,6.32,2.06,18.13,0.55
NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL:I12032_Pla_de_l'Horta_Sarrià_de_Ter_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,7.89,1.02,2.62,0,37.25,38.02,0,0.2,0,0,12.74,0.26
NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL:I12033_Pla_de_l'Horta_Sarrià_de_Ter_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,8.16,0.03,0,0.72,40.41,30.73,2.65,0,0,0,17.3,0
NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL:I12034_Pla_de_l'Horta_Sarrià_de_Ter_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,4.09,0,0,1.22,49.32,29.61,0.69,0,1.5,0.86,12.33,0.38
NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL:I12162_Pla_de_l'Horta_Sarrià_de_Ter_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,6.67,0,0,0.18,32.95,39.94,0,0,2.65,1.7,14.65,1.27
NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL:I12163_Pla_de_l'Horta_Sarrià_de_Ter_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,7.57,0.24,0.32,0.77,34.32,39.43,0,0,3.75,0.12,12.64,0.83
NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL:I12164_Pla_de_l'Horta_Sarrià_de_Ter_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,12.49,0,0,0,42.61,31.12,0,0,0,0,13.79,0
Tartessian:I12171_SW_Iberia_IA_La_Angorrilla_Alcalá_del_Río_Sevilla_Andalusia_Spain,0.59,0,2.2,0.17,46.16,31.72,0.24,0,7.63,0.76,9.9,0.63
Tartessian:I12173_SW_Iberia_IA_La_Angorrilla_Alcalá_del_Río_Sevilla_Andalusia_Spain,11.26,1.97,0,0,51.26,16.99,0,0,0,0,18.52,0
Cogotas_I:I12208_C_Iberia_BA_La_Requejada_San_Román_de_Hornija_Valladolid_Castilla_y_León_Spain,1.39,0,5.31,0.43,54.53,22.97,1.16,0,3.96,0.94,8.35,0.95
Cogotas_I:I12209_C_Iberia_BA_La_Requejada_San_Román_de_Hornija_Valladolid_Castilla_y_León_Spain,0,0,4.43,1.66,55.4,27.36,0,0,3.5,0,7.08,0.56
Iberian_culture:I12410_E_Iberia_IA_Mas_d'en_Boixos-1_Pacs_del_Penedès_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0.26,0,3.37,0.76,57.15,25.49,0,0.16,0.53,0.81,10.56,0.91
Iberia_Muslim:I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Palau_Castell_de_Betxí_Betxí_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain,2.62,1.23,7.21,0.04,39.51,25.34,0,0,7.84,1.09,13.31,1.81
Iberia_Muslim:I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Palau_Castell_de_Betxí_Betxí_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain,4.18,0,8.23,0.18,37.93,21.03,0,0,9.03,1.04,17.24,1.15
Iberia_Muslim:I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Plaza_Parroquial_Vinaròs_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain,3,0.59,4.2,0.41,43.15,22.89,0,2.18,4.7,0,18.05,0.81
Tartessian:I12560_SW_Iberia_IA_La_Angorrilla_Alcalá_del_Río_Sevilla_Andalusia_Spain,4.46,0,0,0,38.37,32.79,0,0,16.48,0,7.9,0
Tartessian:I12561_SW_Iberia_IA_La_Angorrilla_Alcalá_del_Río_Sevilla_Andalusia_Spain,2.75,0,0,0,64.04,17.25,6.88,0,5.47,0,3.61,0
Iberian_culture:I12640_E_Iberia_IA_Can_Roqueta-Can_Revella_Sabadell_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,0,0,52.97,24.35,0,0,5.65,0,15.41,1.61
Iberian_culture:I12641_E_Iberia_IA_Can_Roqueta-Can_Revella_Sabadell_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,3.36,0.85,1.41,0.14,51.72,27.97,1,1.12,7.57,0,4.86,0
Iberian_culture:I12642_E_Iberia_IA_Can_Roqueta_II_Sabadell_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,5.12,8.63,8.19,0,57.8,18.32,0,0,0,0,0,1.95
Iberian_culture:I12643_E_Iberia_IA_Can_Roqueta_II_Sabadell_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,1.67,0,0,65.56,30.82,0,0,0,0,0,1.95
Iberia_Muslim:I12644_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Carrer_Sagunto_49_València_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,2.34,1.37,10.6,0,36.12,19.1,0,1.78,10.72,0,16.68,1.29
Iberia_Muslim:I12645_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Carrer_Sagunto_49_València_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,16.65,0,3.35,0,44.28,15.77,0,1.25,9.49,0,9.21,0
Iberia_Muslim:I12646_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Carrer_Sagunto_49_València_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,0.42,0,67.8,0,0,0,25.14,0,0,6.64
Iberia_Muslim:I12647_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Carrer_Sagunto_49_València_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,2.44,0.7,9.01,0,36.94,20.28,0,1.89,8.27,0,18.9,1.58
Iberia_Muslim:I12648_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Carrer_Sagunto_49_València_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,4.91,0,1.6,3.13,56.77,16.53,0,0,0,0,14.46,2.59
Iberia_Muslim:I12649_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Carrer_Sagunto_49_València_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,9.43,0.96,4.9,0,43.04,19.67,0,0.81,7.33,0,13.86,0
Iberia_Muslim:I12650_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Carrer_Sagunto_49_València_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,15.68,1.49,53.95,17.64,0,0,0,0,11.24,0
C_Iberia_BA:I12809_Castillejo_del_Bonete_Terrinches_Ciudad_Real_Castilla-La_Mancha_Spain,1.43,0,3.08,0.54,65.35,25.24,0,0,0,1.55,0.39,2.42
C_Iberia_BA:I12855_Castillejo_del_Bonete_Terrinches_Ciudad_Real_Castilla-La_Mancha_Spain,0,0,0,0,46.82,28.74,0,0,9.66,0,14.78,0
Iberian_culture:I12877_E_Iberia_IA_Mas_d'en_Boixos-1_Pacs_del_Penedès_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,0,0,53.43,39.67,0,0,0,0,6.77,0.13
Iberian_culture:I12878_E_Iberia_IA_Mas_d'en_Boixos-1_Pacs_del_Penedès_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0.45,0.28,5.9,0,57.8,28.1,0.55,0,1.02,0,5.91,0
Iberian_culture:I12879_E_Iberia_IA_Hort_d'en_Grimau_Castellví_de_la_Marca_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,2.95,0,4.35,0.57,47.88,32.94,0,0,0.71,0,10.61,0
NE_Iberia_BA:I1310_Can_Roqueta_II_Sabadell_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,2.31,0.21,1.67,0,59.26,25.1,0,0.45,4.77,0.27,5.1,0.84
NE_Iberia_BA:I1311_Can_Roqueta_II_Sabadell_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,1.99,0,0,29.92,32.2,0,2.84,17.19,0.03,15.82,0
NE_Iberia_BA:I1312_d_Can_Roqueta_II_Sabadell_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,2.88,1.06,1.19,0,53.88,27.98,0,0,3.17,0.42,8.33,1.09
NE_Iberia_BA:I1313_d_Can_Roqueta_II_Sabadell_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,5.49,0.61,2.83,0,48.01,25.51,0.73,1.67,4.7,0,9.32,1.13
NE_Iberia_BA:I1836_Cova_del_Gegant_Sitges_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,2.34,0.53,2.33,0.25,58.83,22.87,0.64,0,0.76,0,11.11,0.35
N_Iberia_BA:I1840_El_Sotillo_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,2.11,1.07,56.74,27.91,0,0,2.53,0,9.64,0
N_Iberia_CA:I1842_Las_Yurdinas_II_Peñacerrada-Urizaharra_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,2.73,0,72.88,14.92,0.69,0.19,5.68,0,2.92,0
N_Iberia_CA:I1845_Alto_de_la_Huesera_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,1.76,0,75.47,11.98,0.38,0,4.63,0.21,5.37,0.19
N_Iberia_CA:I1846_Alto_de_la_Huesera_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,4.31,0,72.41,10.31,1.66,0,4.25,0.45,6.49,0.12
N_Iberia_BA:I1977_El_Sotillo_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,2.96,0,2.41,0,52.45,25.53,0.6,0,3.19,0,12.86,0
N_Iberia_CA:I1978_Alto_de_la_Huesera_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,2.59,0.7,72.28,12.66,0,0,5.62,0,5.59,0.56
N_Iberia_BA:I1982_Ondarre_Aralar_Gipuzkoa_Basque_Country_Spain,2.62,0,0,0,34.9,33.09,3.27,3.78,17.74,0,4.6,0
N_Iberia_BA:I2469_El_Sotillo_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,9.22,0,1.86,0.32,52.61,20.57,1.16,0,0.87,0,13.4,0
N_Iberia_BA:I2470_El_Sotillo_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,1.45,0.31,55.78,26.63,0,2.21,0.84,0,12.44,0.33
N_Iberia_BA:I2471_El_Sotillo_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,0.41,0,0,0,54.07,25.05,0.86,0,7.62,0.26,11.08,0.64
N_Iberia_BA:I2472_El_Sotillo_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,1.14,0,3.5,1.18,56.65,26,0,0,0,0,11.52,0
SE_Iberia_Meso:I3209_Cingle_del_Mas_Nou_Ares_del_Maestre_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,0,3.55,38.74,48.71,6.54,0,0,0,0,2.47
NW_Iberia_MLN:I3214_Cueva_de_la_Paloma_Soto_de_las_Regueras_Asturias_Spain,2.64,1.94,0,0,58.11,23.09,0,1.99,10.62,0,1.61,0
NW_Iberia_CA_Stp:I3238_Cueva_de_la_Paloma_Soto_de_las_Regueras_Asturias_Spain,2.44,0,3.07,0,44.99,36.67,0.52,0,0.17,0.6,10.96,0.59
NW_Iberia_CA_Stp:I3239_Cueva_de_la_Paloma_Soto_de_las_Regueras_Asturias_Spain,0,0,2.63,2.34,44.59,28.94,2.32,0.66,0,0,18.51,0
NW_Iberia_CA_Stp:I3243_Cueva_de_la_Paloma_Soto_de_las_Regueras_Asturias_Spain,8.87,0,2.93,4.86,36.62,38.06,0,0,0,0,8.67,0
Iberian_culture:I3320_E_Iberia_IA_Els_Estrets_de_la_Rata_Vilafamés_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain,4.64,0,4.88,1.09,52.24,25.19,0,0,3.67,0,7.44,0.86
Iberian_culture:I3321_E_Iberia_IA_Els_Estrets_de_la_Rata_Vilafamés_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain,3.8,0,4.55,0,55.48,25.14,0,0.83,2.2,0.32,7.68,0
Iberian_culture:I3322_E_Iberia_IA_Puig_de_la_Misericordia_Vinaròs_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain,1.52,0.11,2.33,0,56.75,25.3,1.6,0,1.84,0.5,8.33,1.72
Iberian_culture:I3323_E_Iberia_IA_Puig_de_Sant_Andreu_Ullastret_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,0.13,0.73,5.09,1.32,56.69,22,0,0.07,2.87,0,10.49,0.61
Iberian_culture:I3324_E_Iberia_IA_Puig_de_Sant_Andreu_Ullastret_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,5.56,1.29,0,0,52.03,29.28,0,0,3.67,0.32,7.07,0.77
Iberian_culture:I3326_E_Iberia_IA_Puig_de_Sant_Andreu_Ullastret_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,10.3,0,0,0,43.89,37.4,1.05,0,0,0,6.42,0.94
Iberian_culture:I3327_E_Iberia_IA_Puig_de_Sant_Andreu_Ullastret_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,8.56,0.65,0,0,57.76,19.92,0,0,1.85,0,10.47,0.8
SW_Iberia_CA:I3432_Perdigões_Reguengos_de_Monsaraz_Évora_Portugal,0,0.35,3.55,0.01,68.83,11.53,0.52,0,4.98,0,9.76,0.46
C_Iberia_CA_Stp:I3484_Castillejo_del_Bonete_Terrinches_Ciudad_Real_Castilla-La_Mancha_Spain,0,0,4.33,0,61.39,23.67,0.78,0,3.04,0,6.79,0
C_Iberia_CA:I3485_Castillejo_del_Bonete_Terrinches_Ciudad_Real_Castilla-La_Mancha_Spain,0,0.32,2.49,0.49,61.96,18.39,0,0,6.98,0,8.56,0.81
SE_Iberia_BA:I3486_Cabezo_Redondo_Villena_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,3.75,0,4.12,0,57.27,21.42,4.32,0,6.57,0.49,2.06,0
SE_Iberia_BA:I3487_Cabezo_Redondo_Villena_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0.95,0,5.97,0,66.17,20.82,0,0,0,0,5.31,0.78
SE_Iberia_BA:I3488_Cabezo_Redondo_Villena_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,2,0,0.84,0,55.94,23.83,0,0,0,0,17.39,0
Cogotas_I:I3490_C_Iberia_BA_El_Cerro_La_Horra_Burgos_Castilla_y_León_Spain,0,0,0.91,0,58.26,29.07,0,0.35,0.99,1.2,9.22,0
Cogotas_I:I3491_C_Iberia_BA_Fuente_la_Mora_Valladolid_Castilla_y_León_Spain,0,0,1.18,0,52.31,22.08,0,0,8.51,0,15.43,0.47
Cogotas_I:I3492_C_Iberia_BA_Tordillos_Aldeaseca_de_la_Frontera_Salamanca_Castilla_y_León_Spain,0,0.25,5.16,0,50.19,29.41,1.6,0,4.97,0,8.42,0
Cogotas_I:I3493_C_Iberia_BA_Tordillos_Aldeaseca_de_la_Frontera_Salamanca_Castilla_y_León_Spain,0.69,0,4.67,0,52.04,25.2,0.73,0,6.93,0.4,8.84,0.49
SE_Iberia_BA:I3494_Coveta_del_Frare_La_Font_de_la_Figuera_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,3.81,0.31,60.55,20.88,0,0.08,5.01,0,9.36,0
Iberian_culture:I3496_E_Iberia_IA_Turó_de_Ca_n’Oliver_Cerdanyola_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,5.38,0.21,0.75,0,53.63,28.85,1.92,1.72,5.92,0,1.63,0
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3574_El_Castillón_Montefrío_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,9.25,0,11.25,0,44.09,16.75,1.13,0.15,1.99,0,15.38,0
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3575_El_Castillón_Montefrío_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,4.73,0,13.91,0,35.78,18.65,0,3.15,8.19,0.64,13.02,1.92
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3576_El_Castillón_Montefrío_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,3.39,1.2,10.98,0,37.27,15.84,0,1.46,9.98,0.03,17.96,1.88
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3577_El_Castillón_Montefrío_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,0,0.65,9.06,0,43.37,25.03,0,2.85,10.4,0,8.65,0
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3578_El_Castillón_Montefrío_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,5.95,0,6.82,0,44.1,11.64,0,0.83,8.68,0,17.88,4.1
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3579_El_Castillón_Montefrío_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,5.11,0.63,3.92,0,38.43,20.1,2.87,0.39,12.1,0,15.48,0.96
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3581_El_Castillón_Montefrío_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,2.25,0,9.46,0.99,36.9,18.8,0,0.42,12.18,0.62,16.63,1.75
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3582_El_Castillón_Montefrío_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,2.7,0,10.04,0,38.28,16.68,2.53,0,9.78,0,17.31,2.68
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3583_El_Castillón_Montefrío_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,3.72,0,11.01,0,40.58,14.07,2.19,4.45,9.03,0.19,14.77,0
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3584_Necrópolis_de_las_Delicias_Ventas_de_Zafarraya_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,7.27,0.24,1.93,1.68,49.09,20.73,0,0,6.96,0,9.68,2.42
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3585_Necrópolis_de_las_Delicias_Ventas_de_Zafarraya_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,4,0.76,7.98,0,40.89,21.3,1.15,2.1,7.58,0.29,13.67,0.26
C_Iberia_BA:I3756_Castillejo_del_Bonete_Terrinches_Ciudad_Real_Castilla-La_Mancha_Spain,0.56,0.08,1.97,0,63.05,23.98,0,0,3.16,1.51,4.7,0.99
Celtiberian:I3757_N_Iberia_IA_La_Hoya_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,0,2.08,0.72,1.01,50.75,30.97,3.33,0.3,0,0,8.59,2.25
Celtiberian:I3758_N_Iberia_IA_La_Hoya_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,3.58,0.82,1.72,0,48.92,32.83,0,0,2.47,0,8.72,0.94
Celtiberian:I3759_N_Iberia_IA_La_Hoya_Laguardia_Araba/Álava_Basque_Country_Spain,2.22,0,1.44,1.17,52.23,30.07,0,0,2.58,0.05,8.61,1.63
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I3775_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,1.41,0,0,3.81,43.51,32.07,0,0,4.31,0,14.04,0.84
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I3776_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,8.76,1.39,0,0,39.32,32.56,0,0,9.02,0,8.95,0
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I3777_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,8.28,0.9,0,0,44.2,32.1,0.11,0.3,5.29,0.5,8.25,0.08
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I3778_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,3.47,0,0,0,52.22,27.34,4.2,0.33,2.44,0,10.02,0
Iberia_Muslim_(Morisco):I3807_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Nécropolis_de_Torna_Alta_Mondújar_(Lecrín)_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,3.84,0,6.12,0,35.25,20.05,0,0,12.51,1.09,18.05,3.09
Iberia_Muslim_(Morisco):I3808_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Nécropolis_de_Torna_Alta_Mondújar_(Lecrín)_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,5.75,0.4,8.13,0.23,29.23,12.37,1.27,1.93,18.34,0,21.01,1.33
Iberia_Muslim_(Morisco):I3809_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Nécropolis_de_Torna_Alta_Mondújar_(Lecrín)_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,7.13,0,3.96,0,36.13,20.73,3.94,1.66,7.66,0,16.99,1.81
Iberia_Muslim_(Morisco):I3810_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Afr2_Nécropolis_de_Torna_Alta_Mondújar_(Lecrín)_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,4.21,1.82,13.59,0,19.61,7.16,0.07,7.62,6.12,1.62,0,38.19
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I3866_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,2.61,0,2.44,0,36.84,33.68,0,0,4.52,0,18.45,1.46
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3980_Paseíllos_universitarios-Fuentenueva_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,4.08,0,9.88,0,36.41,10.68,0,4.28,11.28,0,21.53,1.88
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3981_Paseíllos_universitarios-Fuentenueva_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,5.23,0.02,8,0.74,43.54,17.45,0,1.85,6.11,0,15.69,1.37
SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE:I3982_Plaza_Einstein_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,2.94,0,10.24,0,42.64,18.17,0.06,1.34,6.79,0.82,15.04,1.96
SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE:I3983_Plaza_Einstein_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,2.52,0,9.14,0.1,36.32,14.96,0,2.02,10.74,0.95,20.4,2.85
SE_Iberia_BA:I3997_Lloma_de_Betxí_Paterna_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,1.18,0,4.46,0,62.18,21.66,1.45,0,3.39,0,4.96,0.73
SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE:I4054_Plaza_Einstein_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,3.1,0,7.45,0.4,31.78,18.15,0.55,1.33,8.37,0,26.88,1.99
SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE:I4055_Plaza_Einstein_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,6.34,0.29,11.67,0,35.87,20.88,0,3.68,15.38,0.36,5.46,0.06
C_Iberia_CA_Afr_Bell_Beaker:I4246_C_Iberia_CA_Afr_Camino_de_las_Yeseras_San_Fernando_de_Henares_Community_of_Madrid_Spain,0,0,26.58,0.12,30.59,0,0,12.77,18.64,0,5.46,5.84
Pre-Iberian_culture:I4556_E_Iberia_IA_Font_de_la_Canya_Avinyonet_del_Penedés_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,5.32,1.47,3.17,0,54.74,22.04,1.46,0,0,2.39,9.41,0
NE_Iberia_BA:I4558_Galls_Carboners_Mont-ral_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,6.37,0.49,2.64,0,42.66,35.51,0.26,0.33,3.65,1.15,6.93,0
NE_Iberia_BA:I4559_Galls_Carboners_Mont-ral_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,1.16,0.31,3.41,1.1,56.44,28.43,0,0,8.11,0,0.51,0.53
NE_Iberia_BA:I4560_Galls_Carboners_Mont-ral_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,0.88,0.23,57.8,27.16,0,0,2.92,2,8.02,0.99
NE_Iberia_BA:I4561_Galls_Carboners_Mont-ral_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,0.65,1.44,56.25,29.52,1.22,0,0.25,0.11,10.09,0.48
NE_Iberia_BA:I4562_Galls_Carboners_Mont-ral_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,0.07,0,1.93,1.96,57.16,26.08,0,0,3.86,0.87,6.93,1.14
NE_Iberia_BA:I4563_Galls_Carboners_Mont-ral_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,0.71,0.43,2.3,0,56.51,26.65,0,0.51,0.63,0,11.96,0.31
NE_Iberia_CA:I4565_Galls_Carboners_Mont-ral_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,2.77,0,70.53,9.97,0.18,0,6.85,0,9.7,0
SW_Iberia_CA:I5076_Monte_Canelas_1_Alcalar_Faro_Portugal,0,0,4.75,0.44,70.27,10.51,0,0.03,5.23,0,7.94,0.84
SW_Iberia_CA:I5428_Cova_das_Lapas_Alcobaça_Leiria_Portugal,0,0.21,2.52,1.26,68.96,10.78,0.38,0,4.93,0,10.26,0.7
SW_Iberia_CA:I5429_Perdigões_Reguengos_de_Monsaraz_Évora_Portugal,0,0.12,6.32,1.65,66.26,10.47,0,0.33,5.25,0,9.44,0.15
C_Iberia_BA:I6470_Virgazal_Tablada_de_Rudrón_Burgos_Castilla_y_León_Spain,0.26,0,3.08,0,54.81,30.47,0,0.55,4.24,0.82,5.05,0.73
NE_Iberia_RomP:I6490_Mas_Gassol_Alcover_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,0,0.46,47.09,28.1,0,0,1.44,1.15,19.74,2.02
NE_Iberia_RomP:I6491_Mas_Gassol_Alcover_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,11.19,0,3.23,0,31.52,26.82,0,0,2.29,0,24.8,0.15
NE_Iberia_RomP:I6492_Mas_Gassol_Alcover_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,0,0,60.03,20.99,5.86,0,0,0,13.12,0
C_Iberia_BA:I6618_Humanejos_Parla_Community_of_Madrid_Spain,0,0.09,4.16,0,57.81,25.19,0.95,0,1.56,0,9.96,0.28
NE_Iberia_RomP:I7158_Mas_Gassol_Alcover_Tarragona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,4.52,0,81.19,0,0,0,0,0,14.29,0
SW_Iberia_MLN:I7160_Campo_de_Hockey_San_Fernando_Cádiz_Andalusia_Spain,17.65,3.03,19.65,4.8,54.86,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
SW_Iberia_BA_Afr:I7162_Loma_del_Puerco_Chiclana_de_la_Frontera_Cádiz_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,8.54,0,54.17,20.58,2.31,0.3,7.52,0,4.87,1.71
Iberia_Muslim_(Morisco):I7423_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Nécropolis_de_Torna_Alta_Mondújar_(Lecrín)_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,3.46,0,14.04,0.49,47.7,14.41,0,0,8.1,0,9.37,2.43
Iberia_Muslim_(Morisco):I7424_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Nécropolis_de_Torna_Alta_Mondújar_(Lecrín)_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,5.96,0,8.29,0,33.58,17.38,0,2.21,12.34,0,19.37,0.88
Iberia_Muslim_(Morisco):I7425_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Nécropolis_de_Torna_Alta_Mondújar_(Lecrín)_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,4.46,0,11.07,1.63,34.23,17,0,2.36,7.37,0,17.4,4.48
Iberia_Muslim_(Morisco):I7426_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Nécropolis_de_Torna_Alta_Mondújar_(Lecrín)_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,0.53,6.49,0,6.98,31.77,19.39,0,7.94,26.9,0,0,0
Iberia_Muslim:I7427_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Afr_Calle_Panaderos_21-23_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,11.27,0.99,15.79,14.73,2.99,6.88,6.39,0.61,10.4,29.96
Iberia_Muslim:I7457_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Casa_Cuartel_Guardia_Civil_Alhama_de_Granada_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,3.88,0,10.09,0,37.97,18.3,0,2.07,8.05,0,16.16,3.5
Iberia_Muslim:I7458_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Casa_Cuartel_Guardia_Civil_Alhama_de_Granada_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,14.44,2.62,6.27,0.96,23.45,31.72,0,0,4.57,0,15.97,0
Iberia_Muslim:I7497_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Cueva_Romero_Huéscar_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,1.7,0,4.03,0,42.32,12.32,0,0.32,14.03,3.23,18.18,3.87
Iberia_Muslim:I7498_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Cueva_Romero_Huéscar_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,1.57,1.18,7.25,0,37.31,21.69,2,0.79,8.98,0.46,17.01,1.75
Iberia_Muslim:I7499_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Cueva_Romero_Huéscar_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,4.05,0,9.87,0.69,24.77,15.42,0,2.47,17.63,0,24.08,1.01
Iberia_Muslim:I7500_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_El_Maraute_Torrenueva_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,9.14,1.39,9.09,0,32.26,9.23,2.51,3.49,12.14,0,20.75,0
SW_Iberia_MLN:I7547_Campo_de_Hockey_San_Fernando_Cádiz_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,1.3,0,69.31,8.21,1.42,0,5.23,0.96,13.57,0
SW_Iberia_MLN:I7549_Campo_de_Hockey_San_Fernando_Cádiz_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,5.2,0,65.13,8.28,0,0.45,5.59,0.62,14.74,0
SW_Iberia_MLN:I7550_Campo_de_Hockey_San_Fernando_Cádiz_Andalusia_Spain,0,0.36,4.43,0.78,64.23,15.03,0,0,6.38,0,8.37,0.42
SE_Iberia_CA:I7587_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,7.16,0.55,63.08,13.43,0,0,7.06,0,8.25,0.49
SE_Iberia_CA:I7588_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,10.98,0,7.63,0,53.83,16.98,4.34,0,5.44,0,0,0.79
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7594_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,2.48,0,65.94,13.62,0,0,6.46,0,10.57,0.93
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7595_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,2.04,0,74.67,7.95,1.58,3.74,10.02,0,0,0
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7597_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,6.17,0,0,47,25.26,0,0,0,0,21.58,0
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7598_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,4.27,0,69.93,7.09,0,0,6.58,0,11.94,0.19
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7600_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,4.35,0,69.39,7.89,0,0,6.72,1.29,10.35,0.01
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7601_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,4.12,0,62.76,9.77,3.22,0,4.64,0,14.92,0.58
N_Iberia_MLN:I7602_Mandubi_Zelaia_Ezkio-Itsaso_Gipuzkoa_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,4.18,0.59,68.07,16.39,0,0.22,4.85,0,5.59,0.11
N_Iberia_MLN:I7603_Mandubi_Zelaia_Ezkio-Itsaso_Gipuzkoa_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0.2,2.07,0,75.91,12.31,0,0.84,3.09,0.75,4.35,0.48
N_Iberia_MLN:I7604_Mandubi_Zelaia_Ezkio-Itsaso_Gipuzkoa_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0.04,6.27,1.17,67.84,18.44,0,0,2.49,0.48,3.11,0.15
N_Iberia_MLN:I7605_Mandubi_Zelaia_Ezkio-Itsaso_Gipuzkoa_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0,7.26,0,72.35,16.78,0,0.03,3.58,0,0,0
N_Iberia_MLN:I7606_Mandubi_Zelaia_Ezkio-Itsaso_Gipuzkoa_Basque_Country_Spain,0,0.23,3.18,0.2,71.22,14.74,0,0,5.69,0,4.73,0.02
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7642_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,3.21,0.82,72.42,7.95,0,0,6.06,0,9.33,0.21
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7643_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,1.33,7.83,0,69.99,8.25,0,0,4.19,0,8.41,0
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7644_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,2.6,0,65.59,10.25,0,0,10.63,0,10.93,0
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7645_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,8.86,0,73.55,6.48,0.56,0,0,0,10.56,0
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7646_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,2.04,0.51,66.15,9.19,0,0,8.99,0,12.85,0.27
SE_Iberia_MLN:I7647_Les_Llometes_Alcoi_Alacant/Alicante_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,12.39,0,74.29,0.48,0,0,12.83,0,0,0
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I7672_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,0,0,40.16,43.52,3.58,1.53,0,0,11.2,0
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I7673_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,2.95,0,1.04,1.14,44.6,26.83,1.56,0.48,7,0,14.41,0
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I7674_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,7.81,0,0,0,53.11,19.43,4.74,3.88,10.86,0,0.17,0
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I7675_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,2.91,0,3.04,1.19,45.82,27.67,0,1.36,5.65,0,12.36,0
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I7676_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Catalonia_Spain,11.31,0,0,0,44.04,30.24,0.72,0,4.48,0,9.22,0
SW_Iberia_MLN:I7679_Campo_de_Hockey_San_Fernando_Cádiz_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,3.83,0,53.46,21.84,0,0,12.93,0,7.93,0
SW_Iberia_BA:I7687_Gruta_do_Medronhal_Arrifana_Coimbra_Portugal,4.27,0,2.02,0,62.48,19.37,0,0,5.77,1.77,4.32,0
SW_Iberia_BA:I7688_Gruta_do_Medronhal_Arrifana_Coimbra_Portugal,1.99,0.07,10.52,0,52.35,32.53,2.55,0,0,0,0,0
SW_Iberia_BA:I7689_Monte_da_Cabida_3_São_Manços_Évora_Portugal,4.59,2.33,0,0,85.05,0,6.46,0,0,1.57,0,0
SW_Iberia_BA:I7691_Monte_da_Cabida_3_São_Manços_Évora_Portugal,2.66,0,3.89,3.32,57.04,20.9,0.55,0,3.55,0,8.1,0
SW_Iberia_BA:I7692_Monte_da_Cabida_3_São_Manços_Évora_Portugal,9.64,0,4.79,0,54.19,15.5,0,0,6.93,3.22,5.72,0
SW_Iberia_BA:I8045_Casas_Velhas_Melides_Setúbal_Portugal,0,0,2.6,0,60.16,24.22,3,1.61,0,0,8.4,0
SE_Iberia_CA:I8048_La_Navilla_Arenas_del_Rey_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,7.02,0,64.27,20.09,0,1.68,0,1.22,5.72,0
SE_Iberia_Meso:I8130_Cueva_de_la_Cocina_Dos_Aguas_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,0,0,33.37,66.63,0,0,0,0,0,0
SE_Iberia_CA:I8131_La_Vital_Gandia_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,5.11,0.57,72.17,11.93,0,0.77,8.05,1.4,0,0
SE_Iberia_CA:I8132_La_Vital_Gandia_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,29.08,9.22,1.18,0,0,6.64,1.99,0,0,7.94,37.73,6.23
SW_Iberia_MLN:I8134_Campo_de_Hockey_San_Fernando_Cádiz_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,5.31,1.45,68.51,5.8,0,0,10.17,0,8.05,0.71
SE_Iberia_BA:I8136_Cerro_de_la_Virgen_Orce_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,4.83,0,61.85,21.67,1.21,0,3.88,0,6.07,0.49
SE_Iberia_CA:I8140_d_Cerro_de_la_Encina_Monachil_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,0,0.12,1.73,0.33,64.71,20.16,0,0,4.24,0.71,7.8,0.19
SE_Iberia_CA:I8141_La_Navilla_Arenas_del_Rey_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,3.55,0,4.45,0,58.5,10.14,3.17,4.8,0,0,6.02,9.37
SE_Iberia_CA:I8142_La_Navilla_Arenas_del_Rey_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,0,11.09,10.29,0,19.41,43.91,0,0,6.04,0,0,9.26
SE_Iberia_BA:I8144_Cerro_de_la_Virgen_Orce_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,0,0,59.31,28.62,0,1.25,2.91,0,7.51,0.4
Iberia_Muslim:I8145_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Necrópolis_de_Cobertizo_Viejo_La_Zubia_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,1.83,0,4.34,0,44.17,13.87,1.05,8.69,7.43,0.61,17.38,0.63
Iberia_Muslim:I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Necrópolis_de_Cobertizo_Viejo_La_Zubia_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,2.86,0,11.74,0,33.63,15.45,0,5.86,6.76,0,18.38,5.33
Iberia_Muslim:I8147_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Necrópolis_de_Cobertizo_Viejo_La_Zubia_Granada_Andalusia_Spain,2.33,0,7.08,1.74,45.28,0,0,0,16.1,0,22.58,4.88
SE_Iberia_CA:I8148_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,2.14,0,0,0,69.95,14.64,7.12,2.32,3.84,0,0,0
SE_Iberia_CA:I8149_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,0,1.26,73.57,4.28,0,0,4.77,0,14.52,1.6
SE_Iberia_CA:I8150_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0.21,3.99,0,59.73,17.45,0,0,10.67,0,7.95,0
SE_Iberia_CA:I8153_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,3.87,0,58.34,5.03,0,4.91,13.33,0,12.21,2.31
SE_Iberia_CA:I8154_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,2.89,0,70.09,11.09,0,0,7.89,0,8.03,0
SE_Iberia_CA:I8155_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,12.13,0,76.45,6.37,0,0,0,2.17,0.71,2.16
SE_Iberia_CA:I8156_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,0,0,76.63,21.48,0,0.12,0.1,0,0.27,1.4
SE_Iberia_CA:I8157_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,0,0,52.17,47.83,0,0,0,0,0,0
SE_Iberia_CA:I8158_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0.36,1.3,0,68.98,6.24,0,0,10.57,3.12,9.44,0
SE_Iberia_CA:I8197_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,5.61,0.77,65,10.62,0,0.72,6.08,0.68,10.04,0.47
SE_Iberia_CA:I8198_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,5.83,1.83,68.55,8.74,0,0,5.33,0,9.47,0.26
SE_Iberia_CA:I8199_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,4.36,0.98,68.66,7.65,0,0,8.29,0,9.39,0.67
NE_Iberia_RomP_(Empúries1):I8202_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,4.28,0,0,0.16,51.43,35.7,0.98,0,0,0,6.48,0.97
NE_Iberia_Hel_(Empúries1):I8203_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,5.11,0,1.53,0,48.21,30.39,0.79,0,1.32,0.56,11.96,0.13
NE_Iberia_Hel_out:I8204_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,2.6,0,9.16,0,39.13,16.26,0.89,0.45,9.19,0,21.01,1.32
NE_Iberia_Hel_(Empúries2):I8205_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,1.2,0,2.31,0,22.09,16.57,0,0,20.72,2.25,34.86,0
NE_Iberia_Hel_(Empúries1):I8206_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,10.54,1.38,0.82,0.29,39.66,38.43,1.88,0,1.52,0,3.76,1.71
NE_Iberia_Hel_(Empúries2):I8208_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,0.47,0,4.06,0,36.68,5.45,0,0,12.64,0,40.71,0
NE_Iberia_Greek_(Empúries1):I8209_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,6.77,0,1.74,0,48.23,30.32,0.21,0.6,0.79,0.17,11.18,0
NE_Iberia_Greek_(Empúries1):I8210_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,4.28,0.01,0,2.21,53.3,32.63,0,0,0,1.31,6.28,0
NE_Iberia_Greek_(Empúries1):I8211_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,6.96,0,0,0,56.45,25.38,5.94,0,0,0,5.27,0
NE_Iberia_Greek_(Empúries1):I8212_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,4.06,0,0,0,37.75,47.43,0,0,0,0,10.75,0
NE_Iberia_Greek_(Empúries1):I8213_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,0.73,7.51,0,0,45.12,24.05,0,0,5.33,0,17.26,0
NE_Iberia_Greek_(Empúries1):I8214_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,7.71,0.68,0,0,47.29,33.37,0.34,0,2.21,0,7.88,0.51
NE_Iberia_Greek_(Empúries2):I8215_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,0.92,0,4.63,0.72,33.55,8.14,0,0,13.71,0.17,38.08,0.09
NE_Iberia_RomP_(Empúries2):I8216_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,0.29,1.16,12.46,0.1,26.24,1.77,0,0,16.03,0.91,34.13,6.9
NE_Iberia_RomP_(Empúries2):I8338_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,5.26,4.82,13.44,0,25.39,3.55,0,0.93,13.34,0,33.27,0
NE_Iberia_RomP_(Empúries1):I8339_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,2.27,0,0,0.22,49.12,31.98,3.72,0,5.88,0.79,5.59,0.44
NE_Iberia_Greek_(Empúries1):I8340_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,3.41,0,0.48,0,51.8,36.35,0,2.87,2.69,0,2.4,0
NE_Iberia_Greek_(Empúries1):I8341_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,6.42,0,0,2.22,55.45,29.43,1.5,0,0,2.76,2.22,0
NE_Iberia_Late_RomP:I8343_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,7.51,0,40.66,22.99,0,1.71,8.95,0,18.18,0
NE_Iberia_Greek_(Empúries1):I8344_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,0,0,0,0.53,55.32,34.65,0,0,0,0,8.18,1.31
SE_Iberia_CA:I8364_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,3.82,0.25,66.13,10.47,0,0,8.78,0,10.08,0.48
SE_Iberia_CA:I8365_Sima_del_Ángel_Lucena_Córdoba_Andalusia_Spain,0,0,6.41,0.03,63.58,9.39,0,1,9.15,0.64,9.33,0.46
NE_Iberia_RomP_(Empúries1):I8474_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,0,2.87,0,0,45.01,37.32,1.15,0,5.76,0,7.9,0
NE_Iberia_RomP_out:I8475_Empúries_Girona_Catalonia_Spain,4.3,0.33,5.35,0,39.62,19.72,1.18,0.14,7.35,0,22,0
SE_Iberia_CA:I8566_Cova_de_Sant_Gomengo_La_Font_de_la_Figuera_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,5.7,0,72.57,7.61,0.06,0,7.58,0,6.48,0
SE_Iberia_MLN:I8567_La_Coveta_Emparetà_Bocairent_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,1.5,4.91,0,65.77,5.73,0,0,5.14,0,16.95,0
SE_Iberia_MLN:I8568_La_Coveta_Emparetà_Bocairent_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,7.2,0,70.45,10.86,0.5,0,6.12,0,4.82,0.05
SE_Iberia_CA:I8569_Cova_dels_Diablets_Alcalá_de_Xivert_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,1.68,0,67.76,11.04,0.72,0,9.17,0,9.63,0
SE_Iberia_BA:I8570_Túmulo_Mortorum_Cabanes_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain,1.66,1.05,4.39,0.98,54.44,26.09,0.32,0,3.05,0,8.02,0
SE_Iberia_BA:I8571_Túmulo_Mortorum_Cabanes_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain,0,0,5.58,0,46.9,22.1,0,0,2.13,0,20.43,2.87
N_Iberia_BA:VAD001_Valdescusa_Hervías_La_Rioja_Spain,3.95,0,0,0,56.95,26.02,1.54,0,3.09,0,7.87,0.59
N_Iberia_BA:VAD002_Valdescusa_Hervías_La_Rioja_Spain,0,1.91,0,0.91,61.64,25.41,0,0,3.7,0.87,5.56,0
N_Iberia_BA:VAD003_Valdescusa_Hervías_La_Rioja_Spain,3.7,1.15,4.74,0,57.54,13.99,0,3.4,0,0,15.48,0
N_Iberia_BA:VAD004_Valdescusa_Hervías_La_Rioja_Spain,1.64,0,1.32,0,54.66,26.16,0.9,0,2.85,0.53,11.93,0
N_Iberia_BA:VAD005_Valdescusa_Hervías_La_Rioja_Spain,0,0,3.77,0,57.02,28.88,0.3,0,6.97,0.37,2.7,0
```

----------


## Jovialis

Here is a link to the most updated version of the 3D PCA coordinates, in a very small text file:

*Download*

----------


## Duarte

Thanks for the posts #s 31 and 32, Jovialis. Posting again the same 2D PCA of my post #29, including in the the list next the new coordinates obtained as well as the new labels assigned to the distance list.





> 



Distance to:
Duarte

*4.86428823*
*Portuguese(updated)*

*5.60963457*
*Canarias*

6.29654667
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10892_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_ Spain

*6.56048779*
*Spanish:Castilla-Leon*

*6.81144625*
*Spanish:Galicia*

6.83142738
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10895_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_ Spain

7.15328596
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3585_Necrópolis_de_las_Delicias_Ventas_de_Za farraya_Granada_Andalusia_Spain

*7.27809041*
*Spanish:Valencia*

7.40270896
Iberia_Muslim:I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Plaza_Parroquial_Vinaròs_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain

*7.42806839*
*Spanish:Andalusia*

*7.51741312*
*Iberia_Muslim:I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Palau_Castell_de_Betxí_Betxí_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain*

*7.74020026*
*Baleares*

*7.79453013*
*European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R63_Villa_Magna*

*7.87062895*
*Roman-SoldierFN_2*

7.96743999
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3981_Paseíllos_universitarios-Fuentenueva_Granada_Andalusia_Spain

7.98827891
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10852_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_ Spain

*8.20353582*
*Portuguese(original)*

8.29628230
Iberia_Muslim:I12649_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Carrer_Sagunto_49_València_València/Valencia_Valencian_Community_Spain

*8.34568751*
*Spanish:Asturias*

*8.43749370*
*Spanish:Catalonia*

*8.57093927*
*Crusader_Pit:SI40*

8.65500433
SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE:I3982_Plaza_Einstein_Granada_Andalusia_Spain

8.79383307
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I7675_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Cata lonia_Spain

8.85043502
NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE:I10853_Sant_Julià_de_Ramis_Girona_Catalonia_ Spain

*8.88155955*
*Spanish:Aragon*

8.94111291
NE_Iberia_BA:I1313_d_Can_Roqueta_II_Sabadell_Barce lona_Catalonia_Spain

*8.99556557*
*European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R110_Crypta_Bal bi*

*9.16999455*
*European_C7:Medieval_C_Italy:R1289_Cancelleria*

*9.45535298*
*Spanish:Cantabria*

9.54338514
NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES:I7673_L'Esquerda_Roda_de_Ter_Barcelona_Cata lonia_Spain

*9.68139453*
*Etruscan:Iron_Age_European:R474_Civitavecchia*

*9.70848598*
*Iberia_Muslim:I7457_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Casa_Cuartel_Guardia_Civil_Alhama_de_Granada_ Granada_Andalusia_Spain*

*9.77754570*
*Iberia_Muslim:I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Palau_Castell_de_Betxí_Betxí_Castelló/Castellón_Valencian_Community_Spain*

*9.85898575*
*France_BA:NIED*

10.09213060
NE_Iberia_RomP_out:I10866_Empúries_Girona_Catalon ia_Spain

10.16175674
SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE:I3584_Necrópolis_de_las_Delicias_Ventas_de_Za farraya_Granada_Andalusia_Spain

*10.26428760*
*Iberia_Muslim:I7498_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Cueva_Romero_Huéscar_Granada_Andalusia_Spain*

10.27705211
Iberia_Muslim_(Morisco):I3809_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Nécropolis_de_Torna_Alta_Mondújar_(Lecrín) _Granada_Andalusia_Spain

*10.28605367*
*European_C7:Late_Antiquity_C_Italy:R105_Crypta_Bal bi*

*10.32874145*
*Collegno:Collegno94*

----------


## Duarte

PCA plots with data of list next - 2D










> Distance to:
> Duarte
> 
> *4.86428823*
> *Portuguese(updated)*
> 
> *5.60963457*
> *Canarias*
> 
> ...

----------


## Duarte

> PCA plots with data of list next - 2D


Zoom:

----------


## Duarte

> Zoom:


PCA plot 3D:

----------


## Carlos

#1





I must be in there, so in the second image I'm x, otherwise you'll tell me how I am; although that whole ball seems to be a good representation of what my being has been up to now.

#31
Iberia








Being Andalusian of both parents, all the grandparents, great-grandparents, great-great-grandparents and great-great-grandparents I can think that either the coordinates for Andalusia are not well represented because I will not be the only one or also that there are really no significant differences between Spaniards.

----------

